# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009



## Teles (30 Set 2009 às 23:53)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:06)

*Seg. Especial Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out 2009*

Pessoal isto está mto mau em S.Miguel!!!

A minha rua parece um rio e acabei de saber que a ribeira ao lado de minha casa começou a correr para o caminho...

As trovoadas são mt fortes, a chuva muito intensa e o vento tb..

NBeste momento a temperatura desceu muito...

Peço ao ppl de Ponta Delgada e de S.Miguel em geral que pf tentem colocar aqui fotos ou videos se conseguirem pk eu n tenho possibilidades para tal.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 00:09)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Aqui está muito mau!!
> Vento muito forte, muita trovoada e relâmpagos e chuva intensa.



Na webcam de Ponta Delgada, percebe-se que chove bem na cidade.






No entanto, dadas as imagens de satélite, a tua localização no extremo oeste da ilha, deve ser a mais privilegiada.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:11)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Pena n terem apanhado os relâmpagos...

Ainda está a relampar aqui nesta altura e chove ainda...

A temperatura suponho que esteja agora nos 17 ou 18 graus...

O céu encoberto... e sopra vento forte ainda...

Se tiverem mais alguma foto por favor coloquem...

A chuva aqui está um dilúvio....


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2009 às 00:18)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Hazores disse:


> tenho uma dúvida sobre a interpretação da imagem de satélite das 22h15m, o que é aquele "olho" que aparece na imagem (o que está dentro do circulo a vermelho)[/IMG]



Estás a apontar para o centro da depressão. A nebulosidade gira em torno dessa área, no sentido contrário dos ponteiros do relógio.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 00:22)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Fogo Hazores como e que é possível???
> Muito estranho mesmo...é aí que o assunto "alertas" entra na questão, percebem?
> 
> Dr Phil???? Oprah??? Somebody???? Alguém pode esclarecer isso? LOOOl



Nada tem de estranho, são trovoadas localizadas, passaram 2 células no Oeste de S.Miguel, e agora talvez uma no resto da ilha. Nem são excepcionalmente intensas no IR ou no vapor de água, estão é a passar continuamente no local onde estás.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 00:24)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

ok, gerofil e vince.

o que me queria referir é que até agora o centro da depressão não estava organizado, porque nas imagens antes não se consegue observar o olho enquanto que nas ultimas horas esta está a ficar mais organizado, o que queria dizer e se está a evoluir para uma SDT?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:25)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Neste momento em Santa Maria:

Chuva e Trovoada

Humidade: 88%

Vento: S a 28 km/h

Pressão: 1004.1 mb 

Temperatura: 22º

Neste momento em São Miguel:

Chuva e Trovoada

Humidade: 73%

Pressão: 1003.0 mb 

Temperatura 18º

Ainda relampa em São Miguel e chove.

Penso que aqui na freguesia ao lado (Várzea), houve inundações pk ouvi o camião dos Bombeiros a passar na rua.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:33)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Vince disse:


> Nada tem de estranho, são trovoadas localizadas, passaram 2 células no Oeste de S.Miguel, e agora talvez uma no resto da ilha. Nem são excepcionalmente intensas no IR ou no vapor de água, estão é a passar continuamente no local onde estás.



Exacto. O que deve de ter passado e ainda está a passar deve de ser uma linha de instabilidade associada à mesma depressão. Não sei se serão trovoadas localizadas porque pelos vistos parece que foi na ilha toda ou quase toda não sei. Só sei que num raio de 25km elas tiveram o mesmo efeito. Posso te afirmar com toda a sinceridade que elas foram intensas. Choveu muito num curto espaço de tempo e a instabilidade foi bem grande.

Agora a chuva parou mas ainda relampa.

P.S. Houve inundações na freguesia ao lado penso que de uma ribeira que nasce na encosta do maciço vulcânico das Sete Cidades e ao descer a vertente ganha força com a agua dos pastos que recebe . Basta chover um pouquinho a mais aqui e pronto.. a ribeira salta para a rua... é o costume... Já passaram 2 carros de bombeiros... 




P.S. ALguém sabe me informar se existem condições para tornado?


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 00:41)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Hazores disse:


> o que me queria referir é que até agora o centro da depressão não estava organizado, porque nas imagens antes não se consegue observar o olho enquanto que nas ultimas horas esta está a ficar mais organizado, o que queria dizer e se está a evoluir para uma SDT?



Para já a convecção não é muito profunda como podes ver nesta imagem:






Para haver transição tem que haver convecção mais profunda e persistente durante bastante tempo libertando muito calor latente. Como ela ainda vai descer um pouco de latitude e as águas são mais quentes, é ver como evolui amanhã. É quase clássico este comportamento de muitas das depressões deste tipo nos Açores.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:47)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Tornou a chover forte e feio e as trovoadas começaram de novo vindas do mar...
Será mais uma célula ou um simples aguaceiro pontual?

A ver...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2009 às 00:47)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Descargas eléctricas entre as 23h00 e as 23h30 locais:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:49)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Gerofil disse:


> Descargas eléctricas entre as 23h00 e as 23h30 locais:



Pois realmente parece que São Miguel é novamente a ilha mais privilegiada


----------



## belem (1 Out 2009 às 00:50)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Vince disse:


> Nada tem de estranho, são trovoadas localizadas, passaram 2 células no Oeste de S.Miguel, e agora talvez uma no resto da ilha. Nem são excepcionalmente intensas no IR ou no vapor de água, estão é a passar continuamente no local onde estás.



Esse olho está bem alimentado por água quente, que atinge e até ultrapassa os clássicos tempestuosos 27ºc a dar início à  transição de estação.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 00:54)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois realmente parece que São Miguel é novamente a ilha mais privilegiada



voçês querem tudo para aí que até ficaram com as trovoadas todas, esganados. lol


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 00:58)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Hazores disse:


> voçês querem tudo para aí que até ficaram com as trovoadas todas, esganados. lol



loool.. 

Tás a ver? Até o clima não nos larga da mão ehehehehe... tou a brincar 

N te preocupes q vcs tb vão ter o vosso quinhão.

Neste momento continuam os relâmpagos e chove ainda com intensidade moderada a forte.

Temperatura está a 17º (realmente está frio desde que começou a tempestade eléctrica)

Pressão: 1004 hPa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 01:06)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



belem disse:


> Esse olho está bem alimentado por água quente, que atinge e até ultrapassa os clássicos tempestuosos 27ºc a dar início à  transição de estação.



No diagrama de fases não tem tanto, eles tem a depressão agora a entrar no intervalo dos 23/25ºC, que seria a água mais quente que apanharia durante o próximo dia a rondar provavelmente os 23ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 01:09)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Das 23h às 23h59, a estação meteorológica do Projecto CLIMAAT, recolheu 5,4mm.





No entanto, trata-se de uma estação praticamente dentro de água, sem qualquer influência do relevo da ilha.


A EMA de P.Delgada, acumulou 3,6mm no período entre as 22h e as 23h.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 01:13)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Pois mas lá está,  em Ponta Delgada chove sempre menos porque é uma zona mais baixa, porque se fossemos a registar a quantidade de precipitação nos diferentes locais da ilha não tenhas duvidas que haveriam enormes disparidades.
Por exemplo se o que choveu aqui na minha zona num curto espaço de tempo foi capaz de fazer uma ribeira aumentar o seu caudal, imagino que se caisse em Ponta Delgada a mesma quantidade de pluviosidade que aqui caiu, Ponta Delgada estaria practicamente inundada como já aconteceu em anos anteriores.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2009 às 01:17)

*re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Vince disse:


> No diagrama de fases não tem tanto, eles tem a depressão agora a entrar no intervalo dos 23/25ºC, que seria a água mais quente que apanharia durante o próximo dia a rondar provavelmente os 23ºC.




Vince esse mapa é o quê? Indica a deslocação do olho da tempestade e o seu possível trajecto, mas o mapa que coloquei, penso que tem maior resolução e rigor, a nível de temperaturas. E sim, ao que parece o olho da tempestade está um bocado ao lado  da zona referida por mim, embora contudo eu veja massas de ar a saírem de lá e a subir.


----------



## mcpa (1 Out 2009 às 01:24)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*

Bem... nem tenho palavras para descrever o que se passou esta noite aqui em S. Miguel...

A chuva era torrencial... Uma tempestade eléctrica como já não via há muitos anos e vento, tudo há mistura... LINDO LINDO LINDO

Neste momento continua a chover mas já não com tanta intensidade e continua a trovejar...

ESPECTACULO


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois mas lá está,  em Ponta Delgada chove sempre menos porque é uma zona mais baixa, porque se fossemos a registar a quantidade de precipitação nos diferentes locais da ilha não tenhas duvidas que haveriam enormes disparidades.
> Por exemplo se o que choveu aqui na minha zona num curto espaço de tempo foi capaz de fazer uma ribeira aumentar o seu caudal, imagino que se caisse em Ponta Delgada a mesma quantidade de pluviosidade que aqui caiu, Ponta Delgada estaria practicamente inundada como já aconteceu em anos anteriores.



Sim!
Basta comparar os valores de precipitação médios anuais na ilha para se ter essa ideia.
No lugar onde moras, a 300m de altitude, a precipitação média anual ronda os 1400mm. Em Ponta Delgada, e nomeadamente onde está a estação do CLIMAAT, a precipitação é inferior a 1000mm anuais.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



mcpa disse:


> Bem... nem tenho palavras para descrever o que se passou esta noite aqui em S. Miguel...
> 
> A chuva era torrencial... Uma tempestade eléctrica como já não via há muitos anos e vento, tudo há mistura... LINDO LINDO LINDO
> 
> ...



podiam era ter tirado algumas fotos para nós vermos.

eu estou como o algarvio1980, ele diz que o norte é que fica sempre com tudo; eu digo que são miguel´que fica com tudo

por aqui já chove mas muito fraquinho e lá de vez enquando faz uma ou outra rajada de vento mais forte mas nada de especial....


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 01:34)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Algumas descargas a Oeste da Madeira.





Céu nublado
17,2ºC
96%HR


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 01:39)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



mcpa disse:


> Bem... nem tenho palavras para descrever o que se passou esta noite aqui em S. Miguel...
> 
> A chuva era torrencial... Uma tempestade eléctrica como já não via há muitos anos e vento, tudo há mistura... LINDO LINDO LINDO
> 
> ...



É verdade!
Nem me fales amigo!
Foi uma tempestade violenta.
Ainda chove e troveja pelo menos aqui nos meus lados..As trovoadas e a chuva continuam...
É o que eu digo.. quando começa a chover em S.Miguel nc mais pára... Sempre foi assim...Parece que temos mel para o mau tempo colar-se em nós  loool 

Imagino como deve d ter chovido para o Nordeste ou para as Furnas?? No Pico da Vara então.. ui ui ui....
 Nem quero imaginar..E aí em Santo António Além Capelas como é que foi????? 
Aqui a chuva foi tanta que a ribeira ao lado da minha freguesia (Ribeira do Ferreiro), chegou à Várzea....


----------



## mcpa (1 Out 2009 às 01:47)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



Hazores disse:


> podiam era ter tirado algumas fotos para nós vermos.
> 
> ....



Nao tive possibilidade para isso. Tavamos era a tentar manter a calma entre os convidados pois havia pessoas que estavam a entrar em pânico...

Vi a coisa bem feia... É que a tenda começou a soltar-se...


----------



## mcpa (1 Out 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> É verdade!
> Nem me fales amigo!
> Foi uma tempestade violenta.
> Ainda chove e troveja pelo menos aqui nos meus lados..As trovoadas e a chuva continuam...
> ...



Em Santo Antonio não sei porque tava numa festa nos Remédios da Bretanha, numa daquelas tendas grandes que costumam montar para dar festas...

Mas houve bocados que a coisa ficou feia...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 01:50)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Ainda n parou de dar trovoada...
Impressionante mesmo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 02:18)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Continuou a chover forte e a trovoada parece que não quer dar tréguas...
Pó lado de Santa Maria vê-se raios a atingirem o mar... Espectáculo páh


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 08:35)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bom dia,
Céu pouco nublado
18,4ºC
95%HR


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 10:09)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Alguns pequenos efeitos das chuvas de ontem no sul da Madeira



> As primeiras chuvas entupiram a conduta de águas pluviais da Rua Mouraria e alagaram o túnel da Cota 40 frente à Escola Francisco Franco. Os bombeiros, no entanto, foram chamados ontem para corte de árvores e para espalhar farelo por causa dos derrames de óleo. E, um pouco por todo o lado, sucederam-se os pequenos acidentes de viação por causa do piso escorregadio.
> _Diário de Notícias_











> Por volta das 14 horas, os Municipais do Funchal estiveram no Caminho dos Três Paus, em Santo António, com um auto-apoio e dois homens para proceder ao corte de uma árvore que se abateu sobre a estrada, atingindo duas viaturas que ali estavam estacionadas. Apesar do aparato, as viaturas apenas sofreram alguns “esfregões”.
> ...
> No Curral das Freiras, mais concretamente, ao sítio da Capela (abaixo da Igreja), por volta das 16 horas, a chuva também causou uma derrocada. O destacamento dos Voluntários de Câmara de Lobos foi ao local com um auto apoio para afastar algumas pedras. Entretanto, a Junta de Freguesia enviou para a zona uma máquina, que rapidamente repôs a normalidade.
> _Jornal da Madeira_



Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas em Portugal..


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 11:06)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

bom dia

neste momento chove pela ilha Terceira, pelo menos onde moro, embora seja apenas um aguaceiro este foi moderado, trovoadas é que nada.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out 2009*

O centro da depressão está agora quase a sul do Faial. 






A convecção é moderada. Nalgumas zonas de São Miguel e Santa Maria as trovoadas devem ter durado até meio da madrugada. Esta manhã parece ter havido algumas a sul do Faial e Pico. No mar em registos de diferentes barcos o vento ronda nalguns locais os 50km/h.

Pico ao amanhecer


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 11:23)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Devido à instabilidade atmosférica nas ilhas dos Açores e da Madeira, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas, associada a uma depressão localizada neste momento a Sul dos Açores, alteramos temporariamente o seguimento da Madeira e Açores, para tópico especial de acompanhamento com nome: Evento Especial «Isabel». 

Nomear eventos especiais que afectam Portugal é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades.


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 11:45)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 12:02)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

na terceira torna a chover de uma forma moderada a tender para forte!

mas verifica-se, pelas imagens do climmat, que existe instabilidade um pouco por todo o arquipélago.


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 14:25)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos 2,0mm
23,7ºC
85%HR

Algumas trovoadas a Leste da Madeira


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 15:40)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boas ppl depois de uma noite e madrugada muito intensa com chuvadas e trovoadas que se prolongaram até de manhã, agora o céu alterna de encoberto a períodos com algumas abertas.
O vento sopra de Sul, e acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro forte com uma trovoada.


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 15:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2009 às 16:05)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu geralmente nublado, algum nevoeiro á mistura e muita chuva que por vezes forte!
Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  22.3ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 90%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1016 hpa

Precipitação - 16 mm (até ao momento)






Até acho estranho nao haver nenhum alerta para a Madeira, visto que ontem e hoje tem havido muita precipitação na costa sul da Madeira!!!


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 16:18)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Precipitação muito forte na ilha do Pico na última hora, um total de 24,2mm, a somar aos 16,6mm da hora anterior.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 16:36)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

boa tarde,

esta imagem é bem ilucidativa da chuva que está a cair na ilha do pico






e assim por uma contas por alto já cairam cerca de 50 mm desde as 11h até agora! o que justifica o alerta dado.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 16:37)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Mais imagens da Ilha do Pico, de baixo de chuva forte, e mar revolto:


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2009 às 16:54)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Precipitação -  neste momento sigo com 20 mm


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 16:55)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Céu nublado,
23,1ºC
80%HR
1018hpa

Trovoadas a Oeste da Madeira











Açores, animação entre as 15h e as 16h:


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 17:04)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Cai forte e feio em São Roque do Pico:


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 17:10)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Registos da última hora:


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 17:18)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A depressão está oficialmente sob vigilância do NHC como *90L* devido à estrutura que tem no centro que parece uma especie meso ciclone tropical com um anel convectivo. Mas a convecção continua moderada e os ventos também.

Se a "Isabel" fosse um furacão o Faial e o Pico estariam sob os efeitos da parede do olho.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 17:39)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Aqui há gato...

A pressão na Horta (aeroporto) baixou para os 992 hpa


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:45)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> Aqui há gato...
> 
> A pressão na Horta (aeroporto) baixou para os 992 hpa



Há possibilidades de se tornar numa depressão tropical?


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2009 às 18:03)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Neste momento chove aos potes na minha zona!


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 18:09)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

a depressao tem mais 60h de isolamento....ou seja tem 60-72h para se tornal tropical..


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2009 às 18:14)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu geralmente nublado e muita chuva!
Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  22.5ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 91%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1015 hpa

Precipitação - 36 mm (até ao momento) ou seja entre as 16:55 e as 18:15 cairam cerca de 16 mm...


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2009 às 18:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Interessante observar como também surge uma simetria e uma circulação mais fechada


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2009 às 18:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A estação da Horta que se encontra no wunderground (IAZORESH4) reportava às 18h de Portugal continental:
– chuva forte, vento moderado, rajada máxima de 59,5Km/h e uma pressão atmosférica a descer *988,7mb!*


----------



## rozzo (1 Out 2009 às 18:29)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



stormy disse:


> a depressao tem mais 60h de isolamento....ou seja tem 60-72h para se tornal tropical..



Pois isso é relevante! É mesmo isso, a depressão está ali "tapada" pela crista do AA, o que a evita de avançar em direcção a Este e entrar em águas frias e shear muito mau. 
Neste momento está ali como que estagnada às voltas, numa evolução a tender para a simetria e núcleo algo quente..
Está neste momento de facto a cavar e organizar.. Agora daí até chegar a um sistema realmente tropical a merecer essa classificação ainda vai um pedaço largo.. E até porque depois terá tendência a finalmente vencer um pouco a crista e ir mais para NE ou seja, ambiente desfavorável e voltar a puramente frontal..
Entretanto aí no meio.. Está muito interessante mesmo..
E seja o que for, tem chuva intensa e algum vento relevante, é sempre um sistema a ter bem em conta!


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 18:30)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

o NHC nao tem nenhum aviso para os açores...


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 19:16)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Há possibilidades de se tornar numa depressão tropical?



Isto de certa forma já deve ser uma espécie de depressão tropical com núcleo quente autónomo. Aquele gradiente de pressão tão concentrado suporta isso também. Nas imagens de satélite a depressão parece ter-se desanexado da frente que é o que costuma acontecer em transições. 

Só que o sistema tem convecção é moderada, e não existe vento em nenhuma observação (estações ou barcos) que suportem uma classificação como depressão tropical. Com água na zona a rondar os 22ºC, no máximo 23ºc, parece-me que também não haverá energia para evoluir muito mais. Talvez à noite com o incremento habitual da convecção evolua qualquer coisa. Situação a acompanhar de qualquer forma, aquela pressão é bastante surpreendente.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 19:28)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Os aguaceiros fortes e intensos e por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas foram uma constante hoje durante a tarde em S.Miguel.
Neste momento uma enorme célula paira sob a ilha de Santa maria e ali parece que estagnou. Essa célula gigantesca chega a abranger a parte leste da ilha de S.Miguel onde suponho que esteja muito mau para a banda leste da ilha. Aqui na zona oeste, céu a alternar com algumas abertas e com ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes.

Ponta Delgada neste momento: 

Humidade:83%

Vento: 22 km/h / 6.2 m/s SUL 

Pressão:1001 hPa 

Temperatura: 22 °C


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 19:58)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Que sorte que vocês têm aí.... 

Nós aqui é só sol e mais sol e nuvens, não passa disso...  

Digo sorte no sentido de terem bastante acção agora nestes dias, porque acredito que também exista muita gente aí a "sofrer" com isto (vento, chuva em grandes quantidades, que poderá provocar inundações e isso...).

Minho, onde arranjaste essa imagem? Podias-me dar o link, sff?


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 19:58)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A localidade de Velas, em São Jorge, está neste momento debaixo de um diluvio! 






Precipitação horária no Pico:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 20:04)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:







Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical seguidas umas atrás das outras a alternar com periodos de abertas.
A instabilidade permanece.


P.S. Não te preocupes porque geralmente quando os Açores começam com mau tempo a valer a Madeira e o Continente seguem-se.

Não desesperes lool


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 20:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Fortes e espessas nuvens poderosas de grande expressão em altitude com formato de bigorna e de cor preta a azulada escura, aproximam-se vindas do mar para a zona oeste de S.Miguel.
Agora é que vem festa outra vez  
Quero ver se consigo tirar foto às descargas eléctricas...
O olho da depressão está entre o Grupo Central e S.Miguel... agora é que vem pancadaria lool 

Estranho porque a pressão parece que vai descer mais...


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 20:17)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



stormy disse:


> o anticiclone é tao amigo dos açores...



O problema é que é amigo dos Açores mas nosso inimigo. Se isto continua assim, qualquer dia o meio de transporte mais usado em Portugal é o camelo... 

S.Miguel-Azores, venham de lá essas fotos.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 20:28)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

os senhores do NHC:
1. SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED NEAR THE CENTER OF A NON-TROPICAL 
LOW PRESSURE AREA MOVING NORTHWARD THROUGH THE CENTRAL AZORES
ISLANDS.  DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS NOT ANTICIPATED...AND THERE
IS A LOW CHANCE...LESS THAN 30 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 20:48)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

As células parece q se estão a reagruparem todas no horizonte do mar e raios eléctricos são visíveis daqui da minha casa para o mar, mas os raios estão lá ao fundo. Da minha casa vê-se bem pk tou numa altitude de 350 m. 
Neste momento chove que é coisa feia aqui na zona oeste mas trovoada só no mar... ainda!

Mais tempestades eléctricas como aquela que fustigou ontem à noite S.Miguel estão previstas para sábado e Domingo próximo.
Daqui a pc vou ver o boletim do tempo da RTP-Açores e já vos digo mais alguma coisa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:02)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Acabei de ver o boletim meteorológico na RTP-Açores e as condições de forte instabilidade nos Açores irão continuar pelo menos até Domingo com a depressão praticamente estacionária sobre o arquipélago.
Segundo o meteorologista o mau tempo irá agravar de novo com a passagem de mais uma linha de instabilidade (possivelmente eléctrica) dentro das próximas 48h.

Nas ultimas horas choveram:

Pico - 13mm            

Terceira - 3mm       

S.Miguel - 16mm

S.Maria - 13mm

Vê-se bem que a precipitação foi mais elevada no Grupo Oriental, possivelmente devido à passagem da tempestade eléctrica da noite passada.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:14)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



stormy disse:


> os senhores do NHC:
> 1. SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED NEAR THE CENTER OF A NON-TROPICAL
> LOW PRESSURE AREA MOVING NORTHWARD THROUGH THE CENTRAL AZORES
> ISLANDS.  DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS NOT ANTICIPATED...AND THERE
> ...



Sim aumentou um pouco e neste momento eles realmente dão um alerta amarelo mas sinceramente na minha mais humilde opinião, este sistema não tem capacidade para ir muito mais além devido à temperatura das águas.
A meu ver esta depressão tem os seus dias contados...


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 21:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Nas ultimas horas choveram:
> 
> Pico - 13mm
> 
> ...



Estranho terem dito "nas últimas horas".
Até porque só esta tarde a EMA do Pico já acumulou para cima de 60mm.

Precipitação nas Ilhas nas duas últimas horas:


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 21:17)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Nas ultimas horas choveram:
> 
> Pico - 13mm
> 
> ...




tens de ter em atenção que essa precipitação foi a registada das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje.


neste momento na ila terceira o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:20)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Estranho terem dito "nas últimas horas".
> Até porque só esta tarde a EMA do Pico já acumulou para cima de 60mm.
> 
> Precipitação nas Ilhas nas duas últimas horas:



Talvez esses dados venham a acumular com os de amanhã e aí somam-se os resultados uma vez que os dados de chuva no Faial e Pico foram esse fim de tarde não sei ... mas realmente é meio confuso


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:21)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Hazores disse:


> tens de ter em atenção que essa precipitação foi a registada das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje.
> 
> 
> neste momento na ila terceira o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.



Exacto tens razão.. Até porque depois de feitas as 12h continuou a chover de maneira diferente em alguns locais.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

O telejornal regional dos Açores acabou de dar um comunicado de alerta para mau tempo com trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e chuvas intensas a começar esta noite nas ilhas dos Açores!
Neste momento a humidade é elevada e a noite apresenta-se com uma calma aparente...


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 21:45)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O telejornal regional dos Açores acabou de dar um comunicado de alerta para mau tempo com trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e chuvas intensas a começar esta noite nas ilhas dos Açores!
> Neste momento a humidade é elevada e a noite apresenta-se com uma calma aparente...



A bonança antes da tempestade...  

Conseguiste algumas fotos?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:51)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Lightning disse:


> A bonança antes da tempestade...
> 
> Conseguiste algumas fotos?



N consegui amigo. Os relâmpagos estavam muito ao horizonte no mar e a minha máquina não tem assim tanta potência para uma boa nitidez. O espectáculo só mesmo ao vivo. Posso te dizer se te serve de consolo que foi bonito de se ver da altitude do meu quintal (praí uns 300 e tal metros), as descargas umas atrás das outras no mar. 


Quero ver com o agravar do tempo já para essa madrugada se csg tirar umas boas. Ontem à noite foi um espectáculo unico e lindo de se ver com a passagem do temporal por S.Miguel. Foi LINDO LINDO mas ao mesmo tempo meio assustador pk as trovoadas estavam mto baixas e o barulho era tanto q as casas de pedra mais antigas (como a minha) estremeciam todas e os vidros do meu quarto parecia que se iam partir. Foi forte ontem à noite!

A ver o que se segue para esta noite


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 21:53)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Posso te dizer se te serve de consolo que foi bonito de se ver da altitude do meu quintal as descargas umas atrás das outras no mar.
> Quero ver com o agravar do tempo já para essa madrugada se csg tirar umas boas. Ontem à noite foi um espectáculo unico e lindo de se ver com a passagem do temporal pela ilha de S.Miguel. Foi LINDO LINDO mas ao mesmo tempo meio assustador pk as trovoadas estavam mto baixas e o barulho era tanto q as casas de pedra mais antigas (como a minha) estremeciam todas e os vidros do meu quarto parecia que iam se partir. Foi forte ontem à noite!



Olha, obrigado pela inveja que me estás a fazer...   

Serve-me de consolo? Serve-me é de inveja...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 21:57)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Olha, obrigado pela inveja que me estás a fazer...
> 
> Serve-me de consolo? Serve-me é de inveja...



Tem calma homem.. o mau tempo qd chega, chega pa todos...
Normalmente aqui costuma ser mais forte mas tb há vezes que ele chega aqui fraco e depois já chega aí mais forte portanto n desesperes.. tem paciência q tb irás ter o teu dia 

P.S. Já era altura para esse AA sair daqui de uma vez por todas...
Acendam velinhas a Santa Bárbara e a São Pedro


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 22:02)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Já era altura para esse AA sair daqui de uma vez por todas...
> Acendam velinhas a Santa Bárbara e a São Pedro



Eu qualquer dia acendo velinhas a todos os Santos do mundo... 

É que estamos mesmo a precisar de alguma água... 

E se calhar nem com isso esse AA sai daí... Eu queria era um bom temporal de chuva e vento como este (não comparando com o facto de ser um tufão claro, mas queria uma superfície frontal que provocasse algo deste tipo - que já aconteceu umas escassas vezes aqui, mesmo apesar de ter durado menos de dois minutos, pois eram picos de precipitação e vento  lembro-me bem dessas vezes... ):


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 22:05)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Há muita gente a ler o tópico. Conversas acessórias serão apagadas. Mantenham-se no assunto do tópico. Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 22:10)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A intensidade da convecção tem diminuído nas últimas horas. O centro esteve ali a interagir com o Pico o que também não lhe deve ter feito muito bem. Uma vez afastado das ilhas talvez melhore novamente.

A pressão estimada do centro do sistema foi definida como sendo de 984hPa o que é notável e bastante mais baixo do que foi modelado por modelos. Mas na Horta a pressão já está a subir um pouco.

Animação:







Horta:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 22:11)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bonito e interessante vídeo sem dúvida..
Ontem S.Miguel esteve assim.. claro que o vento n era tto como no vídeo mas a chuva e a trovoada forte eram uma constante e pior qd soprada pelo vento...

Há anos atrás cerca de 5 anos atrás em Dezembro passou por aqui um ciclone com trovoada feia e bruta acompanhada de chuva intensa q a ilha ficou às escuras pk um raio atingiu um gerador eléctrico. A ilha ficou praticamente às escuras à noite e só se viam as luzes dos carros no meio da tempestade..

E muitas outras q já passaram por aqui e que me lembro perfeitamente...

Mas noto é que cada vez mais chove menos em Portugal Continental... Porque qd o AA encaixa-se aqui nas ilhas por largos períodos ele depois ao deslocar-se mais para leste dos Açores parece q aí fica para sempre e bloqueia todo o mau tempo q possa vir a afectar a Europa Ocidental... Há quem diga q estamos a caminho n de um aquecimento global mas sim de um resfriamento global pk no passado os ciclos de aquecimento antecediam os ciclos de esfriamento...

O que é certo é q tb aqui nos Açores há cada vez mais dias de sol ( o q n é normal nem nc foi para aqui), do q havia dantes e isso nota-se perfeitamente na nossa paisagem q é extremamente sensível a pequenas alterações climáticas, logo digo e afirmo que essa chuva q está a cair aqui nos Açores é uma benção dos céus... Pena é que ela não dê para todos


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 22:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> Animação:



Vince, é verdade que a velocidade do vento no centro da depressão é bastante menor do que à sua volta? 

É o que os modelos mostram, uma bela "tempestade de vento" à volta da depressão, e no seu centro vento praticamente nulo, uma calma total...

Se sim, então aquelas ilhas na animação, que estão praticamente no meio da depressão não têm, pelo menos de momento, vento praticamente nenhum, certo?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 22:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> A intensidade da convecção tem diminuído bastante nas últimas horas. O centro esteve ali a interagir com o Pico o que também não lhe deve ter feito muito bem.
> 
> A pressão estimada do sistema foi definida como sendo de 984hPa o que é notável e bastante mais baixo do que foi modelado por modelos. Mas na Horta a pressão já está a subir um pouco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 22:19)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Madeira em alerta Laranja:


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 22:24)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Vince, é verdade que a velocidade do vento no centro da depressão é bastante menor do que à sua volta?
> 
> É o que os modelos mostram, uma bela "tempestade de vento" à volta da depressão, e no seu centro vento praticamente nulo, uma calma total...
> 
> Se sim, então aquelas ilhas na animação, que estão praticamente no meio da depressão não têm, pelo menos de momento, vento praticamente nenhum, certo?



Exacto! No centro é a calmaria total.

Repara no gráfico horário da intensidade do vento para a EMA do Pico (aeródromo):





Das 16h50 às 17h00 teve uma velocidade média de 40Km/h, depois das 17h50 às 18h00, praticamente não houve vento (provavelmente foi quando o centro da depressão passou por cima da ilha do Pico), e depois das 18h50 às 19h00, voltou o vento.

Relembro que o gráfico mostra a velocidade média do vento dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 22:26)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Vince, é verdade que a velocidade do vento no centro da depressão é bastante menor do que à sua volta?
> 
> É o que os modelos mostram, uma bela "tempestade de vento" à volta da depressão, e no seu centro vento praticamente nulo, uma calma total...
> 
> Se sim, então aquelas ilhas na animação, que estão praticamente no meio da depressão não têm, pelo menos de momento, vento praticamente nenhum, certo?



Os sistemas tropicais tem o vento mais intenso nas paredes do olho. No olho obviamente não há vento como todo a gente sabe. Uma das formas de ver se estamos na presença de um sistema tropical é precisamente os ventos mais intensos serem simétricos e próximos desse centro, ao contrário de um sistema extra tropical.

Nestes casos em que estamos na presença de sistemas híbridos isso é mais confuso, muitas vezes coexistem ventos fortes em redor de um centro mas também ventos mais afastados do tipo que se encontram nos sistemas frontais.

Em relação aos modelos, é irrelevante olhar para eles nesta altura, pois este sistema tal como está (ou esteve) não existe para eles, só em próximas saídas.


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 22:29)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> Em relação aos modelos, é irrelevante olhar para eles nesta altura, pois este sistema tal como está (ou esteve) não existe para eles, só em próximas saídas.



Pois, realmente comparando as previsões dos modelos (que se sabe que é impossível acertarem na realidade, tal como disseste no tópico do seguimento dos modelos) estiveram bastante distantes da pressão que se chegou a verificar, segundo informações de certos membros daqui.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 22:35)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Pois, realmente comparando as previsões dos modelos (que se sabe que é impossível acertarem na realidade, tal como disseste no tópico do seguimento dos modelos) estiveram bastante distantes da pressão que se chegou a verificar, segundo informações de certos membros daqui.



Este sistema está no meio termo... nem depressão nem furacão... Não passa de uma simples tempestade a variar entre 1008 mb e os 998mb, embora hoje ela já tivesse atingido os 982mb penso que na Horta ou nas Flores n sei precisar mto bem.

Na minha opinião esta tempestade não irá evoluir mto mais e pior quando for absorvida por uma depressão nas ilhas britânicas ao caminhar para águas mais frias a norte, lá para depois de Domingo se as previsões realmente se concretizarem claro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2009 às 22:40)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Pessoal aqui na Lagoa apenas ´há a destacar a chuva forte que caí durante o inicio da noite de ontem. Ouviu-se e viu-se a trovoada ao longe, provalmente aquelas que o São Miguel Açores se refere neste tópico


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2009 às 22:44)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Hoje o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados a fortes. Houve também algumas abertas. Por aqui nada de trovoadas no dia de hoje.

Tmin - 18ºC
Tmax - 24,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 1 de Outubro de 2009 21:43:09

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,6
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    22,3
Wind chill       22,6
Heat index       22,0
Dew Point        19,9
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NW
Average Speed    2,5 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      15,3
Total yesterday  28,8
Total this month 15,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          990,4
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2009 às 22:46)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Este sistema está no meio termo... nem depressão nem furacão... Não passa de uma simples tempestade a variar entre 1008 mb e os 998mb, embora hoje ela já tivesse atingido os 982mb penso que na Horta ou nas Flores n sei precisar mto bem.
> 
> Na minha opinião esta tempestade não irá evoluir mto mais e pior quando for absorvida por uma depressão nas ilhas britânicas ao caminhar para águas mais frias a norte, lá para depois de Domingo se as previsões realmente se concretizarem claro



Sim S.Miguel-Azores, eu também acho que não haverá grandes evoluções a partir daqui , mas a maioria das pessoas aqui sabe que é bastante anormal uma depressão ter uma queda da pressão para os 984hPa, uns 10mb ou mais abaixo do previsto, e que isso significa que ocorreu algo de muito excepcional, e que não foi a habitual queda de pressão provocada pelo Jet numa qualquer ciclogenese rápida extra-tropical. Mesmo não dando em nada é assunto meteorológico bastante interessante, tudo indica que ocorreu aqui uma ciclogenese tropical muito específica.

Aliás, há imensa gente pela Net fora a falar do assunto, há quem até encontre semelhanças com o que aconteceu com a Perfect Storm de 1991:







E quem avance com as explicações para este tipo de ciclogenese, a denominada «Warm Seclusion»:



> Warm seclusion cyclones represent the intense, mature stage of the Shapiro-Keyser (1990) lifecycle paradigm. Characteristics include eye-like features near the center, bomb-like pressure falls, hurricane force winds along the bent-back warm front periphery, and vigorous convective precipitation. Cyclone phase space diagnostics portray a thermally warm core and symmetric frontal structure. A detailed climatology of global warm seclusions is presented here based upon ERA-40 reanalysis fields for both the Northern and Southern Hemispheres. Points addressed include development regions, nature of the incipient vortex (extratropical vs. tropical), deepening rates, and characteristics of synoptic large-scale environment.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 22:48)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pessoal aqui na Lagoa apenas ´há a destacar a chuva forte que caí durante o inicio da noite de ontem. Ouviu-se e viu-se a trovoada ao longe, provalmente aquelas que o São Miguel Açores se refere neste tópico



Aí confirma-se o que o Vince disse..
Que passaram 2 ou 3 células activas ontem pela banda oeste da ilha e apenas uma pelo resto da ilha...se bem q sei q ontem houve tb bastanta trovoada na Lagoa.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2009 às 22:49)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Hoje o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados a fortes. Houve também algumas abertas. Por aqui nada de trovoadas no dia de hoje.



este tempo foi este também na terceira. acrescentando um pouco de vento.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 23:06)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Neste momento passa um cai um aguaceiro forte e uma trovoada foi ouvida ao longe.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 23:16)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

o GFS das 18z preve o deslocamento do centro da depressao para NW nas prox 24h...pode ser q o sistema se reintensifique sobre o mar a medida q e empurrado para o oceano....
depois a depressao vai-se manter isolada por mais de 60h a andar em circulos á volta do grupo centrar e ocidental....mantendo-se sobre mar e podendo sustentar o sistema tropical no seu centro antes de ser absorvida dentro de 72h...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2009 às 23:28)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Aí confirma-se o que o Vince disse..
> Que passaram 2 ou 3 células activas ontem pela banda oeste da ilha e apenas uma pelo resto da ilha...se bem q sei q ontem houve tb bastanta trovoada na Lagoa.



Aqui onde moro, Santa Cruz, a trovoada que fiz, tal como referi anteriormente, foi ao Longe. Mas mesmo assim ainda assustou um pouco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2009 às 23:33)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Neste momento passa um cai um aguaceiro forte e uma trovoada foi ouvida ao longe.



Por aqui na última hora nada de chuva, apenas algum vento. Esse aguaceiro ainda não passou por cá.

Estou com 21,3ºC E 85%


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 23:34)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa noite,
Céu muito nublado nas vertentes norte da Madeira
19,6ºC
97%HR
Prec. 4,6mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2009 às 23:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado e por enquanto sem chuva!
Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  22.6ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 90%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa

Precipitação diária total- 41.5 mm

Vento - S/SE 20 km


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Out 2009 às 23:52)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui na última hora nada de chuva, apenas algum vento. Esse aguaceiro ainda não passou por cá.
> 
> Estou com 21,3ºC E 85%



O aguaceiro daqui a nada vai cair aí porque o cumulonimbo que passou por aqui está a deslocar-se para aí para leste. Aqui deu uma trovoada qd ele passou.

Se ele chegar aí depois avisa-me!


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 23:52)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite
> Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado e por enquanto sem chuva!
> Condições actuais
> 
> ...



Muita chuva pelas vertentes Sul e Leste da Madeira..
Tens a tua estação na net?


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2009 às 00:05)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A sensação que dá é que aquele land-fall desorganizou muito o desenvolvimento da perturbação


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Out 2009 às 00:08)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Aqui chove torencialmente e as trovoadas sucedem-se


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Out 2009 às 00:11)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

O aguaceiro parou mas continua a ventar um bocado. isso tá msm mau pa esses lados...
e como se diz por aqui: "as feiticeiras estao-se casando"


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Out 2009 às 00:16)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Torna a chover c mais intensidade e começou a dar trovoada de novo...


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 00:20)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Na última hora:


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Out 2009 às 00:22)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Rog disse:


> Muita chuva pelas vertentes Sul e Leste da Madeira..
> Tens a tua estação na net?



A estação que eu comprei é uma La Crosse Technology WS1600 e infelizmente nao dá para ligar ao pc...


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 00:34)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Sunderlandz disse:


> A estação que eu comprei é uma La Crosse Technology WS1600 e infelizmente nao dá para ligar ao pc...



É pena que não dê para ligar ao pc.. seria mais uma estação amadora com dados em tempo real na net.






Sigo com 19,6ºC e céu nublado
94%HR


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Out 2009 às 08:13)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bom dia
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e está um dia bem calmo para uma Região que está em alerta laranja de chuva!!!

Enquanto não houve alerta, choveu muito bem por estes lados, depois de emitirem o alerta laranja a chuva começou a diminuir, até ficar um belo dia de sol...

Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  19.8ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 85%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa

Precipitação -  00 mm (desde as 00h)


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 09:44)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Acabou por não ter efeito o alerta laranja, a precipitação foi residual em toda a ilha durante a noite. Na manhã de hoje o IM actualizou para alerta amarelo, com precipitação forte nas zonas montanhosas.






A precipitação prevista para a Madeira, acabou por passar a noroeste em pleno oceano.






Por aqui no norte da ilha, céu pouco nublado
22,9ºC
91%HR
prec. 0,0mm


----------



## jonhfx (2 Out 2009 às 10:00)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bom dia...
Depois de uma manhã de chuva ( pelo menos desde 6 da manhã que não parou de chover pelo Funchal) o mais estranho é que as estações do IM não têm precipitação registada
Aqui vai uma foto da Ribeira de Santa Luzia, que ainda ontem trazia muito pouca água, hoje estava com este caudal


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 10:07)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Um dado interessante:

Embora fora do raio de previsões do ESTOFEX, esta entidade resolveu lançar uma "side note" sobre a situação nos Açores:
*



			--- Side note ---

Since the 28th Sept. 09, a strong cold-core vortex SE of Newfoundland dropped southeastwards for the past few days, straight towards the Azores. A prolonged time atop of increasingly warming SSTs gradually caused a warm-up of the cold low/mid-level cold core. Latest data (1st Oct., 17 UTC) have the center at 38N,29W above SSTs of 22-24°C (slightly positive anomaly compared to the climatology) and forecast track is somewhat erroneous in loops around the Azores during the followinf forecast and thereafter. IR/WV composite reveals an environment, already seen in other subtropical events with high-level (upper troposphere/lower stratosphere) airmass overspreading the center with oscillating convective activity along the center. For now, convection was too weak and short-lived for any classification but a tendency is seen to more persistent convection, wrapping around the center. 12Z sounding of Lajes samples the core of this feature well with a moist and warm troposphere and abundant CAPE release. Synop data has seasonably moist airmass covering the islands with low T-Td spread and 15-20kt southerly winds over the eastern part. This is in line with the QuikScat data, showing strongest winds of 30-35kt to the south of the center, but likely spreading northwards during the forecast period. GFS and ECMWF are in line with the development of a shallow warm core and 12 UTC Met9 data has another strong burst of convection wrapping nearly completely around the center with a thin cirrus canopy. A personal classification would be a ST2.5-3.0 (in respect to the Herbert-Poteat technique) due to the increasing organisation of the convection next to the center and hints on developing banding features next to the low-level circulation center. The National Hurricane Center, responsible for official warnings, recently highlighted the area, however no development of a subtropical cyclone is forecast ( chances less than 30%). Despite the more technical discrepancies, strong wind gusts will probably affect the Azores during the forecast.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2009 às 10:23)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Um dado interessante:
> 
> Embora fora do raio de previsões do ESTOFEX, esta entidade resolveu lançar uma "side note" sobre a situação nos Açores:



quem fala assim nao é gago
finalmente aparece alguma inteligencia no meio disto tudo....uma bela explicação/sintese do evento...muito bem


----------



## mcpa (2 Out 2009 às 11:12)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bons dias meus caros...

Escusado será dizer que tenho andado nas nuvens com o que tem acontecido por cá

Na 4ª feira á noite a chuva parecia um diluvio, muito vento e grande tempestade eléctrica 

Ontem houve periodos em que choveu torrencialmente e fez muita trovoada...

Esta noite houve periodos que choveu torrencialmente!

Hoje quando amanheceu o céu estava encoberto e todo amarelo!!!!! Neste momento continua encoberto, a chover e com o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade, estão agora 21ºc.

Bem, já dá pa tirar a barriga da miséria


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 11:49)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Por enquanto céu pouco nublado pelo Norte da Madeira:






Sigo com 23,4ºC
79%HR

Norte da Madeira:





Sul da Madeira:


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2009 às 12:01)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

a seclusao quente que ontem passou na ilha do pico esta morta:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/loop-ir2.html
no entanto é prudente o acompanhar da situaçao...nas prox 50h ainda ha condiçoes muito favoraveis para a formação de outro sistema parecido ...ou pior...


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Out 2009 às 12:25)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo e com muito calor.


Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  26.1ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 72%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1018 hpa

Precipitação -  00 mm (desde as 00h)


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2009 às 13:17)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A própria circulação está a degradar-se, o NHC já levantou o amarelo no TWO. Mas era bom que mantivessem o Invest, sempre tínhamos boas imagens de satélite por mais algum tempo pois ainda vão ocorrendo algumas trovoadas dispersas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Out 2009 às 13:27)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Só agora é que caíu aqui na Lagoa um aguaceiro digno de registo, mas já parou. Sem trovoada


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Out 2009 às 14:40)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Só agora é que caíu aqui na Lagoa um aguaceiro digno de registo, mas já parou. Sem trovoada



Essa manhã choveram alguns aguaceiros pontuais que foram fortes e a madrugada passada alguma trovoada na costa oeste.

Bem, tou a ver que aí pós lados de Santa Cruz n se passa nada lool 


P.S. Cai agora um forte aguaceiro e deu uma trovoada ao longe.

Neste momento Ponta Delgada:

Pressão:1006 hPa  (A descer) 

Humidade: 83%

Vento: 28 km/h  / 7.7 m/s SU-SUDOESTE 

Temperatura: 22 °C

P.S.2 Para os próximos dias a partir de 3 feira estão a dar bruma para vários dias...

Oh shit!!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2009 às 15:31)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Esta imagem do esprecto visível mostra  o centro da depressão hoje de manhã - o curioso é a amplitude da mesma e a vasta circulação da massa de nuvens a norte do mesma depressão; penso que esta massa de nuvens irá começar a ser "arrastada" nos próximos dias para a Europa seguindo o deslocamento do centro da depressão - penso que será esta que irá provocar toda a precipitação esperada aqui no continente.
Fonte: Naval European Metoc Center - Rota, Espanha


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2009 às 15:37)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Aristocrata disse:


> Esta imagem do esprecto visível mostra  o centro da depressão hoje de manhã - o curioso é a amplitude da mesma e a vasta circulação da massa de nuvens a norte do mesma depressão; penso que esta massa de nuvens irá começar a ser "arrastada" nos próximos dias para a Europa seguindo o deslocamento do centro da depressão - penso que será esta que irá provocar toda a precipitação esperada aqui no continente.
> Fonte: Naval European Metoc Center - Rota, Espanha
> 
> [/IMG]



Bela imagem, mas acho que aquela mancha de nuvens mais compacta  a norte do centro da depressão não vai chegar aqui a Portugal...nós vamos ser afectados por uma frente da depressão entrando longitudalmente  de SW para NE... essa frente ainda não estará completamente formada e vai vir de latitudes mais baixas...


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2009 às 15:53)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> A própria circulação está a degradar-se, o NHC já levantou o amarelo no TWO. Mas era bom que mantivessem o Invest, sempre tínhamos boas imagens de satélite por mais algum tempo pois ainda vão ocorrendo algumas trovoadas dispersas.



De qualquer das formas e tomando os modelos como apoio, só na terça feira é que a depressão apanha a boleia do jet e levanta ferro dos açores, caso para até lá manter a atenção redobrada.


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 16:01)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Pelo norte da Madeira continua o céu pouco nublado com temperaturas altas.
Sigo com 23,1ºC e 82%HR






Na estação do IM às 13h chegou aos 29,1ºC






Nas vertentes sul, céu muito nublado com registo de alguns aguaceiros fracos no Areeiro.


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 17:47)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Imagem de satélite e localização de trovoadas






Durante todo o dia foram passando a Noroeste da Madeira, numa linha de instabilidade várias células com trovoadas. 
Desde a run das 12h de ontem, as previsões do GFS e do ECMWF indicavam claramente que esta linha de instabilidade estaria sobre a Madeira, e a se manter esse cenário, o IM ontem coloca o alerta laranja de precipitação forte. Mas a chuva forte e trovoadas mantiveram-se bem ao largo da ilha.
Nesta última run do GFS esperava algum ajuste, mas à primeira vista não fugiu muito do erro das runs anteriores.
Esperemos que lá para noite chegue alguma coisa...

Sigo com 22,3ºC
85%HR
céu pouco nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Out 2009 às 23:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Essa manhã choveram alguns aguaceiros pontuais que foram fortes e a madrugada passada alguma trovoada na costa oeste.
> 
> Bem, tou a ver que aí pós lados de Santa Cruz n se passa nada lool
> 
> ...



Boa noite! 
Realmente hoje aqui pela Lagoa e mais concretamente pelo seu concelho, não se passou nada de especial.
Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros, algumas abertas.

Tmin - 21,3ºC
Tmax - 25,7ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 2 de Outubro de 2009 22:34:34

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,4
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    22,3
Wind chill       23,4
Heat index       23,2
Dew Point        20,5
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 E
Average Speed    2,5 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      6,9
Total yesterday  15,3
Total this month 22,2


Pressure (hPa):
Current          995,1
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2009 às 23:52)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa noite
Céu nublado
18,9ºC
95%HR

As trovoadas mantêm-se a Noroeste, mas a ocorreram mais perto da Madeira, pode ser que durante a noite alguma passe sobre a ilha.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2009 às 03:14)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

O seguimento da perturbação como 90L foi descontinuado esta tarde pelo NHC, mas ela desde há umas quantas horas mantem uma "bolha" convectiva razoável e persistente sobre a circulação ou próximo desta.

E parece dirigir-se para as ilhas Flores e Corvo.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 10:19)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Mais uma noite calma, com pouca precipitação na ilha.
Pico do Areeiro:






A norte agora céu limpo, e 0,0 mm durante a noite, a sul, céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite.

Santana - Norte da Madeira:






Funchal - Sul da Madeira:






A linha de instabilidade manteve-se sempre a Noroeste da ilha durante todo o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje. Segundo os modelos deverá começar a se deslocar para leste mais para a tarde ou na madrugada de domingo. 

IR:





Vapor de água:


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 12:00)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A "bolha convectiva" que o Vince referiu esta madrugada, mantém-se estagnada no mesmo ponto, a norte do grupo Ocidental dos Açores.
Assim, a noite acabou por ser calma neste arquipélago, sem registo significativo de precipitação.

Já o grupo central, encontra-se sobre a influência de uma linha de instabilidade, que está a provocar aguaceiros moderados, em especial nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico.









Na Madeira, mantém-se tudo calmo, como referiu o Rog.


----------



## trepkos (3 Out 2009 às 12:07)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Se aquela célula ali enorme calhasse a vir para aqui, acabava com a seca durante uma semana.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 14:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Céu muito nublado
22,5ºC
87%HR

Alguns aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro nas vertentes sul.


----------



## Jopiro (3 Out 2009 às 14:46)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



trepkos disse:


> Se aquela célula ali enorme calhasse a vir para aqui, acabava com a seca durante uma semana.



Pois, se a pressão alta sobre a PI não estivesse teimosamente a dissipar tudo o que vem do Atlântico, talvez tivessemos uma boa rega.
Verificando as fax charts não parece vir aí nada do que inicialmente se esperava. 
A depressão parece deslocar-se para NE e passar ao lado das nossas ilusões.

Lisboa de momento com:
Nuvens altas
Temp: 26º sentidos como 27º
Dew point: 17º
Humid: 57%
Vento: W 16Km/h
Pressão: 1019hPa


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 18:42)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Chuva forte neste momento na região sudoeste da Madeira.

Calheta:





Ribeira Brava:





Satélite:





Na última hora:


----------



## jonhfx (3 Out 2009 às 18:48)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa Tarde.
Dia de Nevoeiro pelos lados da Fajã da Ovelha (Calheta-Madeira), Chuva fraca  toda a tarde...
Temperatura na ordem dos 20.1ºC.
Aqui ficam umas fotos do nevoeiro...


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 19:32)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Durante todo o dia manteve-se convecção junto do centro da depressão, que se dirige para as ilhas das Flores e Corvo.

IR 19h:






A pressão atmosférica em ambas as ilhas já desce.





Na Madeira, e depois do IM ter retirado o alerta amarelo de precipitação forte por volta das 16h, o Areeiro contabilizou na última hora 10,2mm.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 19:36)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Areeiro com 34mm acumulados desde as 9UTC.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 20:35)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Areeiro com 34mm acumulados desde as 9UTC.



Fala-se muito no Areeiro, mas por causa esta terra não está num nivel bastante elevado na Ilha da Madeira ????


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 20:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Fala-se muito no Areeiro, mas por causa esta terra não está num nivel bastante elevado na Ilha da Madeira ????



Está muito elevado,e então...não se deve contar com o Areeiro? Querem que haja chuva,depois quando há em algum local de Portugal 
,ainda querem diminuir esse facto,assim não dá 
Agora só vale locais entre 0 metros,e 500 metros.......


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 20:52)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



meteo disse:


> Está muito elevado,e então...não se deve contar com o Areeiro? Querem que haja chuva,depois quando há em algum local de Portugal
> ,ainda querem diminuir esse facto,assim não dá
> Agora só vale locais entre 0 metros,e 500 metros.......



Dah não é isso ...


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 20:54)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Dah não é isso ...



Se não é,não dá para perceber.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 21:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



meteo disse:


> Se não é,não dá para perceber.



Se eu moro aqui ... e ao lado tenho uma montanha a 10 km com 3000 metros de altitude !!

Se aqui chove 10 mm ao lado na montanha chove 100 mm no mesmo tempo, porque nas zonas mais altas a pressão atmosférica é muito menor, ainda mais a 3000 metros 

Jogamos então fora a precipitação do Areeiro? 
R: Claro que não ... mas quando se olha pensa sempre que choveu imenso na Madeira o que não é verdade, bastando olhar para os valores de precipitações das outras estações que não estão na mesma altitude ...

Espero ter sido esclarecedor ....

Irra está mesmo uma noite tropical !!


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 21:23)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Fala-se muito no Areeiro, mas por causa esta terra não está num nível bastante elevado na Ilha da Madeira ????



Sim, está num nível elevado, mas descartar o interesse do Areeiro é não conhecer a morfologia de toda a ilha e o seu impacto. A Madeira tem uma uma ortografia bastante acidentada; precipitação muito elevada nos picos altos significa derrocadas e ribeiras com caudal muito forte que pode causar inundações. 

Recordando as cheias que causaram 8 mortos e destruição no Funchal em 1993, foram causadas pelo transbordar das ribeiras que nascem nos picos mais altos da ilha. E não é só no Funchal, a história de toda a Madeira está recheada, infelizmente, de relatos de destruição pela força repentina das águas das ribeiras. 

O aluvião de 1803, foi considerada a maior calamidade que atingiu a Ilha da Madeira no largo período de cinco séculos. Este aluvião, causou mais de 700 mortos. As águas das ribeiras galgaram as margens e espalharam-se pelas ruas do Funchal criando uma onda de destruição. Desapareceu a Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Calhau no Funchal, a igreja de São Jorge do Calhau, a de São Sebastião e a Capela do Senhor dos Milagres em Machico ficou demolida.

A  ilha da Madeira possui uma altitude média de 646 m e apenas 8% do seu território se encontra abaixo dos 100 m de altitude.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2009 às 23:21)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Madeira passa para alerta laranja:


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Out 2009 às 00:10)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, vento moderado e chove por vezes moderado!

Condições actuais : 

Temperatura -  22.4ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 90%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1015 hpa

Precipitação diária total- 13 mm

Vento - S/SE 21 km


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 00:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Sigo com 18,9ºC céu nublado e aguaceiros 
98%HR

precipitação do dia 3: 4,4mm

Na última hora começaram a surgir células em desenvolvimento em direcção à Madeira, é provável trovoadas e chuva por vezes forte durante a noite.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 01:15)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Na última hora, Areeiro chega aos 16,7mm






Sigo com 2mm desde as 0h de hoje.


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Out 2009 às 09:32)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Bom dia
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, muita chuva e por enquanto sem trovoadas!

Condições actuais : 

Temperatura -  21.1ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 89%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1013 hpa

Precipitação- 24 mm (desde as 00h)


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 09:33)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Já ocorre trovoada na Madeira, com chuva forte


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2009 às 09:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Isso são boas notícias tomando o continente como ponto de chegada. Pena é serem aguaceiros fortes organizados em cluster's e não ser uma linha de instabilidade contínua... Sobre o vento é pena não estarmos dentro de valores mais altos. IM já prevê rajadas de 90Km/h para esta segunda-feira...


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 12:11)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Chuva forte e algumas trovoadas nas últimas 2h. 






A Estação de Santana, não está a emitir dados correctamente de precipitação (mantem sempre a indicação de 0mm, apesar da chuva forte). 

Satélite:





Sigo com 19,9ºC
98%HR
Chuva fraca
1016hpa
Prec total desde as 0h: 24mm


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 12:20)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Desde as 0h, a precipitação acumulada no Areeiro supera os 100mm.






Neste momento a chuva é fraca:

Funchal:










Ribeira Brava:


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Out 2009 às 12:31)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, não chove e por enquanto sem uma unica trovoada. Mas elas estão perto!

Condições actuais : 

Temperatura -  22.9ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 82%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1014 hpa

Precipitação- 32.5 mm (desde as 00h)


----------



## Chingula (4 Out 2009 às 12:50)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Rog disse:


> Desde as 0h, a precipitação acumulada no Areeiro supera os 100mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelas minhas contas a precipitação registada na estação do Areeiro  ultrapassou 170 mm/24 horas...mas intervenho para chamar a atenção que estes gráficos disponibilizados pelo I.M. na sua página da NET...omitem a precipitação, eventualmente ocorrida, entre as 23 e a 01 do dia seguinte...estarei certo?
Cumpts


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 13:11)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Chingula disse:


> Pelas minhas contas a precipitação registada na estação do Areeiro  ultrapassou 170 mm/24 horas...mas intervenho para chamar a atenção que estes gráficos disponibilizados pelo I.M. na sua página da NET...omitem a precipitação, eventualmente ocorrida, entre as 23 e a 01 do dia seguinte...estarei certo?
> Cumpts



Sim omitem. A estação não deve ter funcionado nessa altura. De qualquer maneira, no resto do dia acumulou cerca de 177mm.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 14:10)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Por agora céu nublado com abertas, sem chuva
22,5ºC
86%HR






Foz da Ribeira do Faial


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 14:23)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Rog disse:


> Desde as 0h, a precipitação acumulada no Areeiro supera os 100mm.



Valores indiscutivelmente impressionantes, ainda mais tendo em conta que estamos a iniciar Outubro.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 15:56)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Depressão tem estado toda a manhã envolvida por convecção moderada.
A manter-se nas próximas horas a convecção junto do centro, o NHC poderá reactivar o invest.
















Em Ponta Delgada a pressão atmsférica está descer, e marcava 996hpa no último registo, com vento de 50km/h e rajadas até 70 km/h.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2009 às 16:49)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

as bandas convectivas reorganizaram-se a volta do nucleo de um modo compacto....começa-se a distinguir um novo olho...
a depressao tem mais 24h para intensificar-se numa TD ou TS...esperemos


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 18:25)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A depressão mantém um anel de convecção moderada mostrando um olho.
A deslocação para norte, para águas mais frias não irá benificiar um grande desenvolvimento tropical. Ainda assim, a se manter esta convecção pelas próximas horas, poderia ver a ter novo Invest.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 18:31)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Pelo norte da Madeira vou registado neste momento aguaceiros fracos: 21,2ºC; 89%HR e 1014hpa

A sul da ilha na estação do Estreito da Calheta, já registou também alguns aguaceiros fracos ao fim da tarde. 

Satélite:





Funchal:


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2009 às 19:50)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

boa tarde,

pela ilha Terceira, têm caido alguns aguaceiros, em locais muito especificos, dos que cairam durante o dia de hoje apenas dois se podem considerar fortes um por volta das 2h da manhã e agora outro à 4h da tarde. o que se faz sentir com mais itensidade é o vento que vai soprando com rajadas.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 20:43)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
19,4ºC
95%HR

min 18,4ºC
máx 22,8ºC

Imagem de satélite e localização de trovoadas:


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2009 às 22:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Principais céculas convectivas no Atlântico às 22h20:


----------



## thunderboy (4 Out 2009 às 23:47)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Muito curioso...


----------



## Bastien (5 Out 2009 às 00:22)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Já viram como evoluiu o centro da depressao nesta ultima meia hora?


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:23)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Bastien disse:


> Já viram como evoluiu o centro da depressao nesta ultima meia hora?



Não. Tens imagens?


----------



## Bastien (5 Out 2009 às 00:24)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Vejam SAT24 no loop europa em infrared


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 00:26)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Link aqui:

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=eu&sat=ir&type=loop


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:26)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Bastien disse:


> Vejam SAT24 no loop europa em infrared



Realmente parece um mini-furacão.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 00:27)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Realmente parece um mini-furacão.



Já se nota perfeitamente o movimento ciclónico e o olho bem definido


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 00:28)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Muito interessante de facto, um olho bem formado e uma circulação que parece bem fechada....







não existem imagens de satélite actualizadas em que se possa ver mais de perto?

não deverá evoluir muito mais, com a interacção com águas mais frias..


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:31)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante de facto, um olho bem formado e uma circulação que parece bem fechada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca se sabe, mas espero que não evolua para bem dos Açoreanos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 00:34)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A depressão tem uma aparência muito bonita parece mesmo um furacãozinho 
Vamos ver como evolui mas não deve ter pernas para evoluir muito mais, devido a temperatura da agua estar demasiado baixa para desenvolvimentos tropicais


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 00:34)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante de facto, um olho bem formado e uma circulação que parece bem fechada....
> 
> não deverá evoluir muito mais, com a interacção com águas mais frias..



  Significa concerteza que não se irá aproximar das nossas costas?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 00:37)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boas noites...

Para isso teria que vir mas para sul/sueste onde as aguas são mais quentes, e claro que a vida daquela depressão,segundo os modelos irá morrer na zona depressionária das ilhas britanicas...

Inflizmente... mas contudo é um sistema muito parecido ao Delta e Vince...


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 00:37)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Significa concerteza que não se irá aproximar das nossas costas?



Concerteza que não....


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 00:38)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Significa concerteza que não se irá aproximar das nossas costas?



Eu não sou um perito mas penso que provavelmente ira enfraquecer e desorganizar-se muito antes de atingir o que quer que seja


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;166979 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites...
> 
> Para isso teria que vir mas para sul/sueste onde as aguas são mais quentes, e claro que a vida daquela depressão,segundo os modelos irá morrer na zona depressionária das ilhas britanicas...
> 
> Inflizmente... mas contudo é um sistema muito parecido ao Delta e Vince...



Que sistema foi o Delta?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 00:49)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Que sistema foi o Delta?



Foi uma Tempestade Tropical que ocorreu em 2005 mas tens toda a informação aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/Temp_Tropical_Delta.pdf


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 00:59)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

E eu neste momento tambem ando de olho nesta linha de trovoadas... está muito interessante!!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2009 às 01:02)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Localização aproximada: Latitude = 40º N; Longitude = 21º 30` O. Pelas imagens do Google Earth *não mostra grande actividade convectiva*, ao contrário do que acontece com as outras células localizadas a nordeste.


----------



## Bastien (5 Out 2009 às 01:09)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

O NOAA já referenciou este ultimo desenvolvimento

 Return to Atlantic Graphical TWO 
2. SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED NEAR THE CENTER OF A NON-TROPICAL
LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED ABOUT 225 MILES NORTHEAST OF THE AZORES
ISLANDS.  THIS LOW IS MOVING QUICKLY NORTHEASTWARD TOWARD COOLER
WATERS AND DEVELOPMENT INTO SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE IS NOT
LIKELY.  THERE IS A LOW CHANCE...LESS THAN 30 PERCENT...OF THIS
SYSTEM BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT
48 HOURS.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 01:09)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



MSantos disse:


> A depressão tem uma aparência muito bonita parece mesmo um furacãozinho
> Vamos ver como evolui mas não deve ter pernas para evoluir muito mais, devido a temperatura da agua estar demasiado baixa para desenvolvimentos tropicais



A perturbação é, parafraseando os gatos, uma espécie de nano-mino-micro sistema tropical  Tem pouco mais de 50km de raio e nunca teve ventos que justificassem uma classificação. Quer dizer, até teve no quikscat, mas pouco sustentado no tempo. Tem enormes semelhanças físicas com o Vince, mas ao contrário deste, em que que houve uma entrada de um cavado e respectiva frente que interagiu com ele e onde parece ter havido uma enorme transferência de energia nesse processo, neste caso parece estar condenado a dissipar-se enquanto anda por ali à voltas. Não confundam este meso sistema com a depressão em si, desde há dois dias que se nota que eram coisas autónomas, esta perturbação quase que andou como que a orbitar dentro do centro da circulação ciclónica muito mais alargada da depressão. 

É um sistema exótico que certamente será objecto de curiosidade cientifica, mas pouco mais do que isso em termos de consequências práticas. (O Vince também pouco mais foi do que isso na verdade). Achei notável que ele depois de ter subido de latitude e ter ter estado quase dois dias com aquele aspecto clássico de uma bolha convectiva junto ou desanexado de uma circulação em superfície, quando desceu novamente de latitude recriou novamente aquela espécie de olho, e isto apenas por mais 1 ou 2ºC na temperatura da água. Quase parece que o sistema tem no seu código genético a formação de um anel convectivo e uma espécie de olho. Mas suponho que sistemas meteorológicos não tenham código genético 

Com ele nas últimas horas a subir novamente de latitude e devido ao impacto que tem nele as sst (e que testemunhámos nos últimos dias com pequenas diferenças na temperatura da água) amanhã já não deverá estar entre nós muito mais tempo. Se se recordarem, o Vince em 2005 desceu depois de  latitude para águas mais quentes, passando a norte da Madeira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 01:18)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> ...
> 
> É um sistema exótico que certamente será objecto de curiosidade cientifica, mas pouco mais do que isso em termos de consequências práticas. (O Vince também pouco mais foi do que isso na verdade). Achei notável que ele depois de ter subido de latitude e ter ter estado quase dois dias com aquele aspecto clássico de uma bolha convectiva junto ou desanexado de uma circulação em superfície, quando desceu novamente de latitude recriou novamente aquela espécie de olho, e isto apenas por mais 1 ou 2ºC na temperatura da água. Quase parece que o sistema tem no seu código genético a formação de uma anel convectivo e uma espécie de olho. Mas suponho que sistemas meteorológicos não tenham código genético



E segundo o sat da NHC  - North Atlantic - AVN Color Infrared Loop , esse ''micro'' sistema começou a subir de latitude...Saindo assim de águas de 22/23ºC para os meros 21/20 segundo o mesmo...

A destruição do mesmo sistema parece quase garantida...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2009 às 01:19)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Pela madrugada fora há que estar atento ao que se pode aproximar da Madeira, vindo de sudoeste. 

Entretanto, o sistema formado a nordeste dos Açores pode ser acompanhado aqui com as imagens de satélite deste link.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 01:36)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Apesar de tudo, há uma coisa interessante que encontro nisto tudo. Em 2005 na altura, em "tempo real" quase ninguém reparou no "Vince", só no outro dia ou quase dois dias depois. Hoje em contrapartida são dezenas de pessoas só aqui neste fórum e certamente milhares em todo o mundo a seguir esta perturbação e o seu comportamento. Tal como noutros aspectos da sociedade, também na meteorologia, o mundo está em mudança.


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 02:12)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Vince disse:


> Apesar de tudo, há uma coisa interessante que encontro nisto tudo. Em 2005 na altura, em "tempo real" quase ninguém reparou no "Vince", só no outro dia ou quase dois dias depois. Hoje em contrapartida são dezenas de pessoas só aqui neste fórum e certamente milhares em todo o mundo a seguir esta perturbação e o seu comportamento. Tal como noutros aspectos da sociedade, também na meteorologia, o mundo está em mudança.



Eu penso que isso se deve ao facto das pessoas encararem este tipo de situações com seriedade, entendem já que isto pode afectar as suas vidas caso seja intenso e estudam para ver no que dá, penso que as pessoas já acreditam que este tipo de situações não acontece só na Florida ou na Indochina, que está mais perto do que elas pensam e isso é bom, assim aproveitam a prevenção.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 02:20)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

PÁRA TUDO!!!




Ficaram malucos só pode!!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 02:21)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> PÁRA TUDO!!!



SPECIAL OUTLOOK ISSUED TO UPDATE DISCUSSION OF LOW NORTHEAST OF THE AZORES

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 02:27)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Impressionantes valores médios do vento, para além da já falada precipitação acumulada no dia de ontem.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2009 às 02:32)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boas

Já temos a nossa nano-mini-micro tempestade tropical.

SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED
ABOUT 300 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST OF THE AZORES ISLANDS HAS CONTINUED
TO BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED AND THE SYSTEM APPEARS TO BE ACQUIRING
TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS.  IF THIS TREND CONTINUES OVER THE NEXT
HOUR OR TWO...ADVISORIES ON A TROPICAL STORM WILL BE INITIATED
LATER THIS EVENING.  THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...GREATER THAN 50
PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT FEW HOURS.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml

Abraços


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 02:35)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Curioso..


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 02:57)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Muito muito interessante - já há umas horas que tinha reparado nesse mini vórtice e agora vejo até o "National Hurricane Center" da NOAA a considerar uma percentagem acima dos 50% de probabilidade de passar a ciclone tropical.
Talvez até nem aconteça mas só por si valeu a pena ficar acordado mais um pouco e assistir a este "micro-evento" quase ao vivo...




Desculpem se parece repetitivo mas esta imagem e o respectivo alerta da NOAA é um colírio para os olhos.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 02:59)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Depois da desactivação há dois dias atrás, o *90L* foi reactivado há momentos, bem esteve o Rog a passada tarde quando levantou essa possibilidade. 
Embora eu não acredite que isto evolua muito mais.



> BEGIN
> NHC_ATCF
> invest_al902009.invest
> FSTDA
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 03:04)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Ainda uma das imagens mais centradas da convecção:





Nota-se perfeitamente uma boa organização.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 03:22)

*Evento Especial «Isabel»: Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009*

Pelas informações que vi agora nos sistemas informáticos, que carecem ainda do aviso oficial, tudo indica que esta perturbação que seguimos desde há muitos dias e a qual resolvemos baptizar com um nome de eventos do fórum como "Isabel", acabou de ser decretada oficialmente como a "*Tempestade Tropical Grace*" por parte do NHC, o 9º ciclone tropical da temporada no Atlântico.

O seguimento da Tempestade Tropical Grace passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado no fórum do Tempo tropical:

 Tempestade Tropical GRACE (Atlântico 2009 #7)


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 11:42)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Atenção que não é o Grace que nos vai dar chuva mas sim a depressão


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2009 às 11:42)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Boas

Compreendo perfeitamente que as atenções estejam todas viradas para a Grace, mas espero que não se esqueçam da animação em portugal continental nas próximas 60horas, dando destaque nestas primeiras horas a quantidade de precipitação e depois com o aproximar do centro da depressão e uma maior instabilidade, podemos ter alguns eventos severos e localizados.

Super células, tornados, granizo gigante, 

Estou a brincar, sem estar.

Vamos ficar alerta

Abraços


----------



## mcpa (5 Out 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Bons dias!

Por cá céu geralmente muito nublado com periodos de chuva que chegaram a ser bastante intensos.

Vento a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Estão 21ºc.


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

O seguimento da Tempestade Tropical GRACE passa a ser efectuado no seguinte tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...grace-atlantico-2009-7-a-3796.html#post167157


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 14:29)

Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
22,0ºC e 89%HR
1014hpa


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2009 às 14:32)

boa tarde 

pela ilha terceira o céu apresenta-se nublado, por vezes com abertas, aguaceiros por vezes moderados, o vento é que se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Boa Tarde
Apesar de neste momento estar céu pouco nublado, ontem ainda tivemos chuva forte, e durante a madrugada e manhã de hoje (até ás 08 horas) tivemos chuva moderada e sem uma única trovoada! Infelizmente as nuvens carregadas de chuva passavam ao lado da Madeira, ou mesmo quando chegavam cá, já estavam completamente "sequinhas". Mas o Outono ainda mal começou e dias melhores virão!

Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  23.2ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 75%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1011 hpa

Precipitação total de Ontem - 36 mm

Precipitação diária (desde a 00h) - 17 mm

Precipitação Total (entre o dia 01 e 05 de Outubro 2009) - 108.5 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Boa noite. 

Aqui por Ponta Delgada o tempo está instável. Um pouco frio com aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes e ventoso. 

Pressão 1001 hPa

Temperatura - 19º

Vento: 41 km/h  / 11.3 m/s  OESTE  (com rajadas até 80km/h)

As previsões apontam para uma melhoria gradual a partir de 4 feira com uma crista anticiclónica que irá intensificar-se a Leste dos Açores abrangendo o território continental e Madeira.
Contudo a partir de 6 feira à noite prevê-se já um agravamento do estado do tempo nos Açores. As previsões apontam para algum vento, chuva e novamente trovoada com o aproximar de um sistema muito cavado. Os ventos irão se fazer sentir devido ao forte gradiente de pressão que irá haver na zona dos Açores devido ao bloqueio do AA com a aproximação do mesmo sistema tempestuoso. Assim a Madeira e o Continente irão ter bom tempo a partir de 5 feira que se prolongará por 5 ou 6 dias, enquanto que os Açores terão algum vento, e chuva. (isto pelo menos até segunda feira próxima). Pelos vistos nem tão cedo o AA irá sair da zona Leste dos Açores.


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 20:11)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Precipitação Total (entre o dia 01 e 05 de Outubro 2009) - 108.5 mm



Ainda assim tiveste uma boa acumulação, eu nestes 5 dias tive um total de 48,2mm.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado 20,1ºC
89%HR
1014hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Out 2009 às 20:22)

Rog disse:


> Ainda assim tiveste uma boa acumulação, eu nestes 5 dias tive um total de 48,2mm.



Pois é Rog!
Agora vamos ficar com mais umas semanas de seca! 
Aqui é assim, quando é para chover, chove aos potes e depois fica bastante tempo sem dar uma única pinga, o que ainda pode safar é uma chuvinha vinda de norte, porque de sul ainda vai demorar um bocado!


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2009 às 20:28)

boa noite

devido ainda à instabilidade verificada nos Açores desde as 4h da tarde já cairam dois aguaceiros fortes. no aguaceiro das 4h da tarde houve trovoada a acompanhar.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Pessoal daí conseguem dizer se se está a formar alguma coisa de jeito e a dirigir-se para aqui, tal como aconteceu com esta linha de instabilidade?

Pelo que os modelos e os satélites mostram, vai formar-se algo aí nas próximas horas e atingir-nos aqui mais ou menos de madrugada...


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 20:38)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Pois é Rog!
> Agora vamos ficar com mais umas semanas de seca!
> Aqui é assim, quando é para chover, chove aos potes e depois fica bastante tempo sem dar uma única pinga, o que ainda pode safar é uma chuvinha vinda de norte, porque de sul ainda vai demorar um bocado!



Pode não demorar assim tanto.. As previsões indicam a passagem de uma frente fria amanha sobre a ilha. 






Nos Açores regista-se novamente trovoada e aguaceiros, como fazia referência acima o Hazores:


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Pois que venha muito mais, porque será muito bem-vinda!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Out 2009 às 20:45)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal daí conseguem dizer se se está a formar alguma coisa de jeito e a dirigir-se para aqui, tal como aconteceu com esta linha de instabilidade?
> 
> Pelo que os modelos e os satélites mostram, vai formar-se algo aí nas próximas horas e atingir-nos aqui mais ou menos de madrugada...



Vai-se formar alguma coisa aqui?
Que eu saiba não! Mau tempo mesmo só para o próximo fim de semana aqui.
Mas aonde é que viste essa notícia? Deve ser falsa. As previsões apontam novamente para o AA a Leste dos Açores. 
Neste momento muito vento, e aguaceiros fortes por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Estou a referir-me à parte que se tem estado a formar (ver eumetsat, AIRMASS - FULL DISC HIGH RESOLUTION) e que segundo o GFS vai ser a suposta frente de quarta-feira... 






Mas, antes disso, ainda se vai formar algo na cauda da linha de instabilidade que ainda nos está a atingir neste momento.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Ah ok.
Bem no que toca a previsões aqui as condições de instabilidade irão continuar até amanhã e depois prevê-se bom tempo e mau tempo mesmo só lá para 6 feira.

Vcs poderão apanhar com alguma linha de instabilidade sim, mas as previsões apontam para o regresso do AA para os vossos lados já para o final da semana...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 21:04)

Lightning disse:


> Estou a referir-me à parte que se tem estado a formar (ver eumetsat, AIRMASS - FULL DISC HIGH RESOLUTION) e que segundo o GFS vai ser a suposta frente de quarta-feira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E parece, pela imagem de satelite, a cut off que se posiciona nos Açores está a ganhar alguma rotação...


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Fotos do mau tempo ontem na Madeira (fotos Diário de Notícias Madeira)

































http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn04010207051009


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 22:30)

]ToRnAdO[;167387 disse:
			
		

> E parece, pela imagem de satelite, a cut off que se posiciona nos Açores está a ganhar alguma rotação...



De facto reparei que tem parecenças com o que deu origem à TT GRACE...deve ser apenas uma "visão", mas o que está na zona é mais um vórtice que deverá levar alguma instabilidade ao arquipélago.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite!

Hojje o dia por cá foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, algum vento e aguaceiros que por vezes foram moderados a fortes.

Tmin - 19,6ºC
Tmax - 23,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 5 de Outubro de 2009 21:41:09

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,0
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    20,1
Wind chill       20,0
Heat index       19,4
Dew Point        17,7
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     9,7 NNE
Average Speed    5,3 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,6
Total yesterday  9,3
Total this month 44,4


Pressure (hPa):
Current          990,3
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2009 às 23:53)

Rog, para mim a segunda foto é linda, pois mostra na mesma foto como a natureza podeser bela com as excelentes quedas de àgua que mostra como assustadora, parace que o monte vai desfazer-se em àgua.

neste momento pela ilha terceira continua os aguaceiros, que vão sendo cada vez mais fracos, o vento é qie continua a soprar com alguma intensidade. o tempo também arrefeceu (16,2 ºC fonte: IM)

Santa Maria regista uma velocidademédia de vento na ordem dos 48 Km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 00:19)

Rog, acerca da 2ª foto tenho alguma dificuldade em avaliá-la, se bela ou assustadora! 
As restantes demonstram perfeitamente o risco de se viver num local fabuloso mesmo que sujeito a eventuais perigos de deslizamento de terras devido à saturação dos solos.

O belo e o perigoso por vezes de mãos dadas!


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado
19,4ºC
90%HR
1014hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Out 2009 às 16:21)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens e tem estado um dia muito quente! 

Condições actuais: 

Temperatura -  29.3ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 51%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1011 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por São Miguel todo o dia com períodos de céu mto nublado com abertas, por vezes encoberto com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e ventoso.

Humidade: 88%
Vento: 30 km/h  / 8.2 m/s OES-NOROESTE 
Pressão:1008 hPa
Temperatura: 19ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Out 2009 às 20:35)

Boa noite
Depois de um dia quente, começaram a cair aguaceiros á cerca de 5 minutos e ainda continua. 

Condições actuais: 

Temperatura -  22.5ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 75%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1012 hpa

Precipitação - 0.5 mm


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui chuva forte
11,0 mm (rain rate 70mm/h)

19ºC
96%HR
Min 17,9ºC
Max 24,9ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui chuva forte
> 11,0 mm (rain rate 70mm/h)



Era bom que essa chuva forte viesse para estes lados!


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Out 2009 às 21:24)

Por estes lados ainda continua a cair alguns aguaceiros.

Condições actuais: 

Temperatura -  21.4ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 85%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1013 hpa

Precipitação - 5 mm


----------



## Hazores (6 Out 2009 às 22:04)

bom noite,

durante todo o dia de hoje ocorreu aguaceiros, que por vezes foram moderados. o vento também se fez sentir durante todo o dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos a moderados mas constantes, algum vento.

Tmin - 18,7ºC
Tmax - 23,7ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 6 de Outubro de 2009 20:59:43

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,3
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    18,7
Wind chill       21,3
Heat index       21,1
Dew Point        18,2
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     9,7 NE
Average Speed    9,7 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 45,6


Pressure (hPa):
Current          998,7
Trend (per hour) +0,6


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2009 às 22:50)

A chuva forte da última hora registou na estação da Ponta do Sol um total de 14,1mm.






Sigo com aguaceiros fracos e um total de 12,8mm.
18,7ºC
98%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia, 
Sigo com céu pouco nublado
17ºC e 95%HR

min 15,8ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e uma manhã de muito calor! 
Condições actuais: 

Temperatura -  27.3ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 58%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2009 às 08:36)

Bom dia,
céu limpo
16,2ºC
97%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Out 2009 às 12:21)

Boa Tarde
Dia muito quente por estes lados e céu apresenta-se pouco nublado...
Condições actuais: 

Temperatura -  25.6ºC

Húmidade Relativa - 59%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1019 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (8 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por São Miguel a temperatura está amena mas fresca com 21º céu a alternar com períodos de algumas abertas, Vento: moderado de OES-SUDOESTE, e com uma pressão atmosférica de 1020 hPa.

O tempo está relativamente bom, se bem que prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo nos Açores com chuva e trovoada já para o próximo Domingo.


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Boa noite,
Sigo com céu nublado
17,5ºC
96%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Boa noite, céu limpo
15,2ºC
94%HR
1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros.Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 10 de Outubro de 2009 23:48:00

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,2
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    0
Wind chill       22,2
Heat index       21,2
Dew Point        19,9
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NW
Average Speed    2,7 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 49,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1006,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0



Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 27,1ºC

Dados Actuais


----------



## Hazores (11 Out 2009 às 16:53)

boa tarde,

neste momento um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores, predomina o vento soprando comalguma intensidade, em especial na ilha de Santa Maria. 

nas Ilhas do PIco e Faial, foram as unicas duas ilhas que na ultima hora registaram precipitação, salientando os 6,1 mm.

neste momento, segundo as EMA do IM, entre as Flores e Ponta Delgada existe uma diferença de pressão de 10 hPa (1006 e 1016 respectivamente).

o IM também já lançou um Alerta Amarelo para o grupo ocidental e central, para a noite de hoje e para amanhã.

o agravamento deve-se ao aproximar de um de uma depressão localizad perto dos Açores


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 19,6ºC
85%HR
1018hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2009 às 11:14)

Açores em alerta amarelo:







Chuva forte na última hora:


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2009 às 13:35)

boa tarde,

na zono Oeste da ilha Terceira a chuva está a cair com muita intensidade, vamos ver quanto tempo dura, se permanecer assim por uma hora, receio que haja alguns problemas.


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2009 às 13:42)

neste momento chove torrencialmente, é pena que não tenho aqui nenhum meio de registo para mostrar a voçês 

o curioso é que em angra (menos de 6 km) não chove!


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2009 às 14:10)

continua a chover mas com menor intensidade....
 como estou perto da estação do CLIMMAT, na terra chã, espero conseguir os dados da precipitação das 12 às 13.


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2009 às 14:43)

a precipitação quase que chegou aos 25 mm em meia hora (das 12:30 às 12:59)


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Hazores disse:


> a precipitação quase que chegou aos 25 mm em meia hora (das 12:30 às 12:59)



Nas últimas 24h:

1  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 47.0 mm  
2  Horta Acores (Portugal) 45.0 mm  
3  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 19.0 mm


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2009 às 21:19)

Boa noite,
céu nublado
17,2ºC
93%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2009 às 22:31)

boa noite,

como referi hoje à tarde, choveu torrencialmente em angra o heroismo, mais concretamente na terra-chã onde me encontrava na altura, a estação do climaat registou desde as 12:30 até 20h cerca de 55mm de chuva, à que ter em atenção que que desde as 12:30 às 14h cairam mais de 40 mm.

esta precipitação causou pequenas inundações, que podem ser vistas no telejornal da rtp-açores, o qual deixo aqui o link, se alguem quiser ver (minuto 38 do video)

mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/RTPAcoresWin/telej/tjacores_20091012.wmv


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2009 às 13:00)

Dia de chuva no grupo Oriental dos Açores.

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas horas na estação do CLIMAAT de Ponta Delgada:







Imagens das webcams:

Ponta Delgada





Santa Maria


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2009 às 21:37)

Boa noite,
Céu pouco nublado
Sigo com 16,2ºC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



93%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Rog disse:


> Açores em alerta amarelo:



DE onde é a última imagem?

Podes-me dar o link, por favor?

Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## mcpa (13 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Boas noites!

Por S. Miguel dia de bastanta chuva e algum vento.

Neste momento não chove, estão 20ºc


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com chuva moderada, tendo diminuido ao longo da tarde passando a aguaceiros em geral fracos. O vento também foi diminuido. Neste momento o céu já se encontra com algumas abertas.

Registo agora 19,2ºC e 91% Hr


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados a fortes aqui na Lagoa

Tmin - 19,8ºC
Tmax -24,3ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 16 de Outubro de 2009 22:23:28

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,6
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    20,7
Wind chill       20,6
Heat index       18,6
Dew Point        19,1
Rel Humidity     91%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      27,6
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 114,6


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1006,3
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## Hazores (17 Out 2009 às 00:26)

boa noite,

pela ilha terceira o céu apresentou-se nublado com algumas abertas, para o final do dia houve mesmo periodos de ceu limpo.

até amanha


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2009 às 21:35)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Vento fraco

Tmin - 17,5ºC
Tmax - 23,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 18 de Outubro de 2009 20:32:45

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,3
Trend (per hour) -1,4
Average today    18,7
Wind chill       18,3
Heat index       18,3
Dew Point        14,9
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 114,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1008,6
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2009 às 22:27)

boas

pela ilha terceira o céu apresentou-se nublado com algumas abertas, o vento foi quase inexistente.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Out 2009 às 20:11)

Boa noite!

Céu nublado com boas abertas. Vento Fraco

Tmin - 16,4ºC
Tmax - 24,3ºC

Dados ActuaisCurrent data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 19 de Outubro de 2009 19:08:50

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,5
Trend (per hour) -0,5
Average today    0
Wind chill       22,5
Heat index       23,0
Dew Point        18,2
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 N
Average Speed    3,6 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 114,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1004,2
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2009 às 20:20)

Boa noite,
Aguaceiros por aqui, num total até ao momento de 10,4mm
17,1ºC
99%HR
1012hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Boa noite!

Por cá dia de céu com boas abertas, algum vento de noroeste. Aguaceiros fracos aqui em Santa Cruz

Tmin - 18,1ºC
Tmax - 22,5ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 20 de Outubro de 2009 19:28:28

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,8
Trend (per hour) -1,2
Average today    19,0
Wind chill       18,8
Heat index       18,8
Dew Point        12,6
Rel Humidity     68%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 NE
Average Speed    1,1 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,9
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 117,3


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1002,5
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Out 2009 às 21:06)

Boa noite
Neste momentos está a chuviscar, desde as 19 horas.

Condições actuais 

Temperatura -  19.4C

Húmidade Relativa - 86%

Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa

Precipitação - 2.5 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Boa noite!
Periodos de céu nublado com boas abertas durante todo o dia de hoje

Tmin - 16,7ºC
Tmax - 22,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 21 de Outubro de 2009 22:49:45

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,9
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    20,8
Wind chill       20,9
Heat index       22,1
Dew Point        16,6
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,9
Total this month 117,3


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1001,3
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado
17,2ºC
98%HR
1020hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Out 2009 às 20:47)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela zona oeste de São Miguel vento moderado de sudoeste 15 km/h/4.1 
Pressão:1011 hPa (A descer) 
Humidade:94%
Temperatura:20 °C.

Prevê-se já um agravamento com chuva forte e possibilidade de trovoada a partir desta madrugada com o aproximar de uma ondulação frontal.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Boa noite! Aqui pela costa sul, concelho de Lagoa o dia foi de céu muito nublado com chuva e aguaceiros principalmente durante a manhã.

Tmin - 19,9ºC
Tmax - 23,5ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 22 de Outubro de 2009 22:07:42

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,8
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    21,8
Wind chill       21,8
Heat index       19,7
Dew Point        20,4
Rel Humidity     92%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 SW
Average Speed    2,7 ENE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,2
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 118,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          999,2
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 23:31)

Este tópico vai estar muito animado a partir de amanha até pelo menos ao final da semana que vem...só no continente é que se conta pelos dedos de uma mão os dias seguidos de instabilidade e não tem passado de 2 3 dias  aproveitem e tirem fotos e filmem


----------



## mnascimento (23 Out 2009 às 02:55)

Boas noites, chamo-me Marco Nascimento e este é o meu primeiro tópico cá no Fórum. Sou dos Açores, mais precisamente da ilha do Faial.
O tempo por cá encontra-se bastante "agressivo", ventos fortes e muita chuva. Hoje à tarde, por volta das 17h30 (+- não me lembro da hora exacta) presenciei a um evento que para mim foi "novidade", uma possivel (não sei o nome técnico) tromba de água (algo a lembrar um tornado) no canal Faial/Pico. Ainda tentei tirar uma foto, mas estava em trabalho, logo não fui a tempo de a registar.
Se alguém do Faial ou Pico presenciou a tal fenónemo chegue-se à frente e diga-o.
O IM colocou a maior parte das ilhas (colocando de parte Flores e Corvo) em estado AMARELO, devido a chuvas por vezes fortes. É de notar que não referem-se ao vento, não sei por que razões, mas que ele está forte isso está.

Cumprimentos,
Marco Nascimento

P.S.: Peço desculpas desde já, se a minha resposta não é digna deste tópico.


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2009 às 09:07)

mnascimento disse:


> Boas noites, chamo-me Marco Nascimento e este é o meu primeiro tópico cá no Fórum. Sou dos Açores, mais precisamente da ilha do Faial.
> O tempo por cá encontra-se bastante "agressivo", ventos fortes e muita chuva. Hoje à tarde, por volta das 17h30 (+- não me lembro da hora exacta) presenciei a um evento que para mim foi "novidade", uma possivel (não sei o nome técnico) tromba de água (algo a lembrar um tornado) no canal Faial/Pico. Ainda tentei tirar uma foto, mas estava em trabalho, logo não fui a tempo de a registar.
> Se alguém do Faial ou Pico presenciou a tal fenónemo chegue-se à frente e diga-o.
> O IM colocou a maior parte das ilhas (colocando de parte Flores e Corvo) em estado AMARELO, devido a chuvas por vezes fortes. É de notar que não referem-se ao vento, não sei por que razões, mas que ele está forte isso está.
> ...



Bom dia Marco e desde já bem vindo ao fórum!

O teu relato pode de facto indicar a presença de uma funnel cloud/ tornado sobre a água. Veremos se mais informação surge sobre o sucedido. Obrigado pelo testemunho


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2009 às 15:51)

mnascimento disse:


> Boas noites, chamo-me Marco Nascimento e este é o meu primeiro tópico cá no Fórum. Sou dos Açores, mais precisamente da ilha do Faial.
> O tempo por cá encontra-se bastante "agressivo", ventos fortes e muita chuva. Hoje à tarde, por volta das 17h30 (+- não me lembro da hora exacta) presenciei a um evento que para mim foi "novidade", uma possivel (não sei o nome técnico) tromba de água (algo a lembrar um tornado) no canal Faial/Pico. Ainda tentei tirar uma foto, mas estava em trabalho, logo não fui a tempo de a registar.
> Se alguém do Faial ou Pico presenciou a tal fenónemo chegue-se à frente e diga-o.
> O IM colocou a maior parte das ilhas (colocando de parte Flores e Corvo) em estado AMARELO, devido a chuvas por vezes fortes. É de notar que não referem-se ao vento, não sei por que razões, mas que ele está forte isso está.
> ...



Bem vindo ao fórum mnascimento! 

É claro que a tua resposta é digna deste tópico!
Os membros do fórum distribuídos pelas ilhas ainda são poucos, por isso os teus relatos são essenciais para um melhor acompanhamento do estado do tempo aí. 

Nos próximos dias, como o miguel já referiu, haverá bastante animação nas ilhas, ao contrário daquilo que se passará no continente. 

Quanto a dados concretos, segundo as synops na ogimet, a Horta registou das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje, uma rajada de vento de 86,5km/h.
A precipitação acumulada nesse período foi de 16,2mm.

Os alertas de que falavas estão agora apenas atribuídos ao grupo Oriental.
Ponta Delgada tem registado alguma precipitação. Cerca de 15mm desde o início da manhã.


Neste momento, há uma grande célula a sul do arquipélago dos Açores:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Out 2009 às 22:49)

Boa noite a todos e bem vindo mnascimento.
Aqui pela Lagoa, o dia foi de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com bastante chuva, que foi mais intensa na parte da manhã. Mesmo assim o dia foi ameno.

Tmin - 20,7ºC
Tmax - 22,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 23 de Outubro de 2009 21:43:56

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,8
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,8
Heat index       17,7
Dew Point        20,0
Rel Humidity     95%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      26,1
Total yesterday  1,2
Total this month 144,6


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1000,7
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado
17,8ºC
91%HR
1021hpa

min 16,4ºC
máx 20,8ºC
UV max 3


----------



## Hazores (23 Out 2009 às 23:05)

boa noite,

em primeiro lugar bem vindo ao forum mnascimento, e já agora digo que se tens uma "pancada" por fenómenos metereológicos estás no lugar certo, todos aqui temos essa "pancada".

em segundo lugar diria que fazes muita falta neste tópico para pudermos ter uma ideia melhor do que se passa pelos Açores, infelizmente, neste forum somos apenas 3 ou 4 dos Açores (são miguel e eu da Terceira) agora contigo aumentariamos o nosso "raio de acção".

em terceiro lugar, faz um favor passa por aqui lá de vez em quando a dizer, nem que seja para dizer como está o tempo

agora, digo que está uma noite espetacular, com a lua e as estrelas a brilhar, mas na madrugada passada, ocorreram uns aguaceiros fortes e vento também forte, eu não senti nada, mas o sono era muito   

sei que esta manhã existiram umas arvores derubadas e os esgotos estavam atulhados de lama.

contudo, como já referi, está uma noite com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2009 às 20:58)

Boa noite
18ºC
93%HR
1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2009 às 22:10)

Boa noite! 
Depois do mau tempo de ontem, hoje foi um belo dia de sol. O céu esteve pouco nublado com temperatura amena.

Tmin - 17,3ºC
Tmax - 23,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 24 de Outubro de 2009 21:04:40

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,7
Trend (per hour) -0,5
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,7
Heat index       21,6
Dew Point        16,9
Rel Humidity     79%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 N
Average Speed    5,0 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  26,1
Total this month 144,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1002,4
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Out 2009 às 21:55)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com chuva e aguaceiros. 

Tmin - 19,3ºC
Tmax - 22,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 25 de Outubro de 2009 20:48:59

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,4
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,4
Heat index       22,3
Dew Point        15,7
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 E
Average Speed    5,7 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      4,2
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 148,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          997,7
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (26 Out 2009 às 00:26)

boa noite,

por aqui está tudo calmo, tirando o vento que lá de vez em quando sopra com maior intensidade.

o que à de  especial é a ondulação prevista para os proximos dias aqui pelos Açores, admira me a esta hora o IM ainda não ter colocado em alerta amarelo os grupos ocidental e central em relação à ondulação.

em principio não deverá causar problemas pois a previsão aponta que as ondas virão de W, contudoo para o grupo ocidenal está prevista ondas na ordem dos 7-6 metros enquanto que para o grupo oriental as ondes serão de 5-6m, no grupo oriental estas não deverão ultrapassar os 4m.


----------



## mcpa (26 Out 2009 às 16:12)

Boas tardes!

Pelo norte de S. Miguel céu nublado mas com boas abertas e vento inexistente, estão neste momento 20ºc.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2009 às 19:14)

boa noite
céu nublado por nuvens altas
16,7ºC
95%HR
1014hpa
Min 14,4ºC
max 21,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu com boas abertas e sem vento.

Tmin - 17,4ºC
Tmax - 23ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 26 de Outubro de 2009 21:09:14

Temperature (°C):
Current          19,3
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    19,6
Wind chill       19,3
Heat index       19,3
Dew Point        15,1
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NE
Average Speed    3,6 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 148,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          983,9
Trend (per hour) +0,6


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
20,8ºC
84%HR
1014hpa
Previsão de chuva fraca para o fim do dia.
Min 14,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2009 às 11:50)

Provavelmente a próxima noite será bastante animada na Madeira, com o surgimento de uma área de instabilidade vinda de sudoeste. Além da chuva, haverá boas condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas. 

*Preparar a máquina fotográfica.*


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2009 às 16:49)

Às 16h30 tinhamos uma área de instabilidade com trovoadas a cerca de 280 Km a sudoeste da Madeira:


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas,
17,2ºC
92%Hr
1014hpa

Trovoadas a ocorrer perto da Madeira, e com tendência para se aproximar da ilha durante a madrugada:


----------



## mcpa (27 Out 2009 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

Por cá dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado e com pouco vento!

Neste momento estão 18,8ºc.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite! Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos em algumas zonas do concelho.

Tmin - 15,4ºC
Tmax - 23,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 27 de Outubro de 2009 21:36:11

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,6
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,6
Heat index       22,2
Dew Point        16,1
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     13,3 NE
Average Speed    13,3 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 148,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          995,7
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite,

pela ilha terceira o vento está a fazer-se setir com alguma intensidade, para já não chove, contudo o IM lançou o alerta amarelo para a precipitação que pontualmente poderá ser forte, para os grupos ocidental e central das 21h de hoje às 8h de amanhã.

fica aqui a imagem de satélite das 22h (UTC) com a aproximação da frente ao grupo central


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2009 às 01:08)

Boa noite,
Já registo por aqui vários relâmpagos ao longe, no aproximar de uma célula que entra a Sul da ilha.
16,8ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Out 2009 às 01:47)

Boa noite!

Neste momento pela ilha de São Miguel o vento está a fazer-se sentir com alguma intensidade, mas o maior pico de energia será amanhã durante o dia e posteriormente torna a agravar na sexta e sábado.
Para amanhã prevê-se vento com rajadas de 80 km/h de sudoeste e chuva que será moderada a forte.

Neste momento o IM retirou o alerta amarelo em relação a chuva para o Grupo Ocidental. O único grupo que está em alerta amarelo é o Grupo Central... Mas claro está, em meteorologia tudo pode mudar como já mudou para o Grupo Ocidental com a retirada do alerta.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Humidade:83%
Céu encoberto
Vento: Fresco a muito Fresco de SU-SUDOESTE com rajadas
Pressão:1007 hPa 
Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Out 2009 às 03:06)

Boa noite colegas

Estava eu a dormir e quando de repente sou acordado por chuva muito mas mesmo muito forte!


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2009 às 08:22)

Bom dia,
Como esperado foi uma noite de chuva por vezes forte, e trovoadas.
Acumulei um total de 22mm.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado.
17,7ºC
98%HR
1013hpa


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Das EMAs do IM, a Calheta foi aquela que registou uma maior quantidade de precipitação horária:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado com chuva e aguaceiros ao inicio da manhã.

Tmin - 17,6ºC
Tmax - 22,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 28 de Outubro de 2009 19:11:10

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,2
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    20,3
Wind chill       20,2
Heat index       23,0
Dew Point        14,6
Rel Humidity     71%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 NE
Average Speed    4,7 SSW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,3
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 152,1
Total this year  1093,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          994,1
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi dia de quatro estações.
Madrugada de Inverno (chuva e trovoadas 22mm total), manhã de Primavera (céu com alguns aguaceiros fracos com o sol a espreitar) tarde de Verão (céu pouco nublado 23,1ºC de máxima) e noite de Outono (céu nublado).
Sigo com 15,8ºC
93%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2009 às 02:21)

Noite de chuva, muito vento e forte ondulação nos Açores. Algumas imagens de satélite:





CopyRight@Eumetsat2009 (Imagem à 01h15UTC)





CopyRight@Satrep2009 (Imagem à 01h00UTC)


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas
16,4ºC
82%HR

Máx 22,4ºC
min 14,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu muito nublado com chuva aguaceiros algo fortes pela madrugada e manhã. Durante a tarde não choveu.

Tmin - 17,9ºC
Tmax - 21,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 29 de Outubro de 2009 19:55:37

Temperature (°C):
Current          19,0
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    19,2
Wind chill       19,0
Heat index       19,0
Dew Point        16,6
Rel Humidity     86%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 N
Average Speed    2,7 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,3
Total today      5,7
Total yesterday  3,3
Total this month 157,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          993,4
Trend (per hour) +0,7


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Out 2009 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por São Miguel o céu está encoberto.
Depois de um agravamento esperado para este fim de semana nos Açores, um AA irá se instalar aqui no arquipélago e as previsões apontam que nós devemos de ter um Verão de S.Martinho um algo antecipado uma vez que o mesmo AA irá ficar por aqui durante toda a próxima semana e um agravamento nos Açores, só daqui a uma semana e meia.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Humidade:  	94%
Vento: Moderado 20/30 km/h de Sueste
Pressão: 1011 hPa 
Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado.
Sobre as montanhas a corrente de Sudoeste forma nuvens orográficas que se dissipam ao descer na vertente norte, efeito de Fohn. No video que postei ontem é visível esse efeito. 

Sigo com 21,8ºC
64%HR
1020hpa

Min 15,2ºC
Max 22,8ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2009 às 22:15)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas
16,3ºC
87%HR
1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2009 às 22:36)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu encoberto ou muito nublado com chuva e aguaceiros.

Tmin - 19,6ºC
Tmax - 21,5ºC 

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 30 de Outubro de 2009 21:33:21

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,5
Trend (per hour) +0,4
Average today    20,6
Wind chill       21,5
Heat index       19,6
Dew Point        20,0
Rel Humidity     91%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 WSW
Average Speed    2,2 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      4,2
Total yesterday  5,7
Total this month 162,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1001,1
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2009 às 23:20)

boa noite,

após dois dias de interrupção forçada na participação deste forum, mas muito animado aqui pela terceira, com ocorrência de percipitação aqui pela terceira, venho informar que desde as 19h que chove por aqui, começou fraco e agora está forte se continuar assim deveremos ter problemas...

para esta noite e dia de amanhã deveremos também ter uma grande instabilidade na atmosfera podendo ocorrer precipitação forte e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2009 às 23:47)

neste momento a ribeira que passa junto da minha casa está a correr com grande intensidade...

o que vale é que a chuva abrandou mais, pois o tempo já rodou para noroeste, ou seja a frente acabou de passar pela ilha terceira.


----------



## Hazores (31 Out 2009 às 00:11)

na última hora cairam cerca  de 18 mm já vão quase 30 mm  acumulados


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2009 às 09:47)

Nas últimas horas, o grupo central dos Açores tem estado com tempo bastante chuvosos e ventoso.

Dados das últimas 24h:

Angra do Heroísmo: 37,7mm; Rajada de vento: 75,6km/h
Horta: 23,0mm; Rajada de vento: 54,0km/h
Lajes: 37,7mm; Rajada de vento: 97,3km/h


----------



## Hazores (31 Out 2009 às 11:28)

bom dia 

a chuva continua a cair, embora não seja tanto forte, contudo o céu aprsenta-se muito escuro paracendo que ainda está amanhecer.

já esteve nevoeiro que não se via um "palmo à frente do nariz".

está um tempo muito agrdável por aqui, para mim


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Out 2009 às 16:04)

Hazores disse:


> neste momento a ribeira que passa junto da minha casa está a correr com grande intensidade...
> 
> o que vale é que a chuva abrandou mais, pois o tempo já rodou para noroeste, ou seja a frente acabou de passar pela ilha terceira.



Boa tarde.
Ontem o dia por aqui por S.Miguel foi chuvoso mas não com chuva contínua como no Grupo Central. Anoite e madrugada passada foi passada com vento forte em especial na banda sul da ilha e aguaceiros. Neste momento estamos com nevoeiro e o tempo está como se costuma dizer por aqui de "capacete".


Pois é Hazores é bom que tenha chovido bastante aí... Vocês precisam mais do que nós... agora vês que não são só os "coriscos" a levarem com as cheias das ribeiras ehehehe  ;-]

Para os que gostam de chuva lamento imenso decepcionar-vos mas já a partir de amanhã iremos ter de levar com um AA que se vai instalar mesmo em cheio em cima das ilhas pelo menos até ao dia 10 de Novembro. Ah pois é!
Este ano pelos vistos teremos um verão de São Martinho como deve de ser. Aleluia! Já começo a ficar farto de chuva e desse tempo de murrinha. Agora já posso ir festejar o Halloween como deve de ser e de preferência sem chuva. Já tem chovido que baste por aqui. As terras já estão super empapadas e se isso não parasse por agora, quase 100% que poderíamos ter problemas com cheias e com quebradas! Venha o AA.

Neste momento Ponta Delgada:
Céu encoberto
Humidade: 95%
Vento: Moderado de Sul/Sudoeste
Pressão:1019 hPa
Temperatura: 21 °C


----------



## Hazores (31 Out 2009 às 17:35)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é Hazores é bom que tenha chovido bastante aí... Vocês precisam mais do que nós... agora vês que não são só os "coriscos" a levarem com as cheias das ribeiras ehehehe  ;-]



não chegou a transbordar a ribeira, mas que ela levava água levava e desta vez choveu mais aqui, já não posso falar mal 

o tempo por aqui fechou-se também de nevoeiro que não se vê nada, desto tanta humidade e o tempo da forma como está. 

realmente depois de tanta chuva já apetece uns dias com "o nosso amigo AA", bom seria uma semana de chuva e uma de bom tempo, mas felizmente ainda não conseguimos controlar quandoqueremos chuva ou bom tempo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Boa noite! Aqui o dia pela Lagoa foi de céu encoberto e com bastante humidade, no entanto durante todo o dia nao choveu, alguma chuva que caíu por aqui foi durante a noite.

Tmin - 21,5ºC
Tmax -22,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 31 de Outubro de 2009 21:47:30

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,9
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    21,9
Wind chill       21,9
Heat index       19,2
Dew Point        21,1
Rel Humidity     95%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 163,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,1
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------

